# Pokeballs vs. Mints - Fight it out here!



## RavenousBlonde

As the thread title suggests...

Fight it out here instead of on www.pillreports.com!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Just a reminder...no abuse of other members.  Keep your arguments civil and play nice.


----------



## davearch07

Ive had the chance to try to seperate stampd pokeballs and they were utterly dissappointeing, medium dose AT BEST, some of the worst "mellow" rolls ive ever had. didnt get a "balls to the wall effect on 4 pokeballs when it takes me 1.5-2 mints to get the same thing. Ive also tried the green ufc's and was also dissapoitined, talk about a 75 mg clean tab with K. nothing special at all.

You so-cal beachbums need to come down to the chi-town and try some REAL mdxx High pills. I dont think I can complain with all mints being 100-140 mg mdma on average depending on stamp and also high dose(bowlingballs mda bombs?) all tested mints had faster reactions with fizz and smoke black in a blink on an eye. not even 3-4 second reaction like your high dose beans which are really on the medium side and you gotta pop 3-4 to be satisfied like i did with m&m poke's, with no tolerance.

All pokeballs are is a VERY good looking double pressed pill with mediocre contents adaulterated with caff and K.

These mints are 1/3 of the size of those pokeballs. When I chew a mint it explodes with bearly any pressure pressed on the pill and explodes into powder no need for chewing an abundance of nasty fillers and caffeien. When I chewed 2 m&m pokies it tasted like way too much chalky filler and not enuf killa.

According to the ecstacsy data.org the pokies way 315 mg. That being said atleast 200 mg would have to be used as filler 80 mg probable mdma and the reminder of the weight caff/k. On other notes the mints weigh 155 mg and pack hella punch for such a small pill/wafer.

You californians are just jealous we have are own local presser and you guys get imports from DFW which is most likely imported from mexico.

You shouldn't trash talk/dicksize that your pills are better when you'v never had a chance to try one the these mints.

Ravenouseblonde(MOD) had the chance to try the yellow bowlingballs and she rated them mdxx high (top 10 of all time) which IMHO and many other friends we thought those were the worst mints that have ever circulated so that kinda shows you how good these things really are. and ravenous know good pills.

I've had amstrerdamn/holland imports which i thought were spectacular, but the mints blow em away and blow the pokieballs outa the water/universe. Pokies are no where near the "best pills in the world" not even in the top 5 in the U.S.A.  If you really knew what you were talkin about. Dont talk shit about pills you havn't tried. Ive tried 2 seperate pokeballs and was very diss-appointed how short they lasted and mellow they were.

Now back off and get back to eating your  hyped up adaulterated low/medium dosed pokieballs and ufc's. Just because a pill looks perfect and has a fancey press doesnt mean there the BEST. check out my BL gallery with all the mints and i wouldnt really consider then pills there more tiny tiny wafers like in the ol'days of ex.

Anybody else tried a mint and pokeball on seperate occasions?, lookin for some imput because im a veteran roller and I know good pills and those pokeballs felt equivelant to 70-75 mg of molly with caff.

(intended for rollingpeace & ocbudsmoker420 after a heated debate on pillreports


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I put them in my top 10, not top 3.  Pressed pills do not hold those spots.  lol  I'd say on the lower end of 10, I can think of better pills.


----------



## davearch07

sorry i didnt refer back to your report but you know what i mean.


----------



## been head

i have never tried poke balls but a good friend of mine who has a heck of a lot of exsperience with pills.  he had heard all the hype about them so was exspecting alot from them but was actually very disappointed with them. 
he said the pills were much bigger than exspected and not very bitter tasting, people were actually chewing them up aparantly. i personally woud never be able to chew a high content MDMA bean no way.
my freind rekoned they were medium dose mdma beans at best, he basically said the exact same things about alien heads quite disappointing.

those mints do look nice tho, the smaller the pill the better imo and i also like the roughly pressed look they have to them.


----------



## Bearlove

Surely its all about the amount of MDMA (only) in a pill - anything other than that can be added by the user as they need? 

I dont care what the logo is if one has 90 mgs of MDMA and the other has more then I know what I would be buying - If I wanted a bit of ket, speed etc to go with the roll I would buy and take the amount I wanted.      

Lots of people argue that x pill is more fun than y pill - you cant really argue on how "fun" something is though as everyone is different?


----------



## AntiAimer

Pokes are alright, short and sweet is what i've gotten out of them. A nice relaxing mellow MDMA feel great high that starts to hit within 20 minutes rather then speedy that's overpowering takes ages to come on thought I bought MDMA but no, ecstasy is what I found type pill. 

Never had the mints, but I'd say the pokes are medium to high depending on the person.(I lean towards MED) Shows the ignorant what MDMA is about rather then what speed and meth bombs are about, that's for sure.

"My dicks bigger then yours!" it's pills, they all f*cking suck if you ask me, F*CK ecstasy. MDMA = mmmmm Ecstasy = BAD!

Im happy to see good pills anywhere period, it's a miracle with all the crap you find nowadays, really kills any motivation to use. Cherish what you got, miss the old days.


----------



## socalthizzn

those y mints on PR with the green speck really looks 2 me like pure MDMA w/ no filler or color or nething. im from socal i love pokies enuff 2 say i bet they r probably better still.  socal has had the best pills since ive been in the scene & these pokies got socal going bonkerz.


----------



## rollnpeace

you cant judge pokes just because you have tried 2. there are over 25 different pokes in different colors. the weakest being about mdma medium. but some of the pokes are definitely mdma high. i was never hating on the mints, just stating that pokes are quality CLEAN mdma beans with no amp or fillers that make u feel like shit. you definitely need to take a chill pill davearch07 and realize that ur not the only one who actually knows something about mdma


----------



## socalthizzn

OCbudsmkr420 on PR/ socalthizzn-BL--------- keep eating mints, ill be munchin pokies.  bong tokes of this og kush have me not givin a fukk who's towns beanz r better. thursdays & saturdayz im in the venue pokie'd the fukk out & i hope ur doing the same in chi feeling just as bomb.  if we met on the dancefloor i'd trade u sum pokes 4 mints, ill evn hook it up with a lightshow man, a bomb 1.  those mints look pure as fukk man not guna lie but i gotta rep wut i gotta rep & u im sure its the same 4 u.


----------



## davearch07

I wasnt trying to brag i had the best pills. just that mints are stronger and a better roll then the pokeballs i had. Im plannin on movin to cali soon mayb that can happen


----------



## YellowAsterick4eva

*i thinks*

I think like most people I get my information on the current E market from pillreports. Reading that site for past few years or so, I think the consensus is the mints and pokeballs right now are the standard for high quality mints in the US.  I am no expert but it just seems that way. Coming from a midwest perspective, I will give California the fact that they probably have the overall best chance of getting a better than average pill, along with the DFW area. Recently it seems that the pokeballs have been getting stronger, but still it seems like the average roller needs 2-3 pokeballs, while only the people who only rolled a few times could make due with 1 pokeball and be content. Being from the midwest, I def know that the mints are bringing people back to the glory days. I think davearch said it best, the best pokeballs are probably along the lines of average mints.The mints tests are always instant black and fizzing, and from what ive read the reports on the pokeballs are always slightly less intense and slower.I have tried 3 mints, the yellow astericks, blue =, and red bowling balls all seperate times and I have a very low tolerance and I was content, an understatement, with one each time except for the red bowling ball but I was still pretty satisfied.  I will even go further and say that if I had a choice for any other pill than the current top quality mint, it would be those white rolex's going around wisconsin, minnesota, and colorado.  has anybody whose tried the pokeballs and mints ever try those white rolex's going around now? I wish I could get my hands on those, or any mint right now for that matter : ( ! Just reading those reports on the white rolexs, people are gushing over those saying there the best roll ever and it takes them back to the 'glory days' or whatever the usual nostalgiac veterans use when referring to their first few quality pills. 

If I had a choice
1 Mints from Chi
2  White Rolexs from Wisco/Minnesota
3  Best Pokeball from Cali/DFW

But there is enough reports of people biased like me who have only had one or the other, def would like to see more of peoples opinions of this subject


----------



## davearch07

^well said, if you though the yellow astericks were good the blue ones were way better, but the new batch of mints that JUST hit the street are the grn and red equals,peace bowlingballs.grey dots and the Y's being the best but the rest of those other ones are 100+mg mdma but the y's i say are significantly stronger. Not to take anything away from the pokeballs there the best in cali and mints rule chi-town. plur


----------



## tank90

mints are so much better


----------



## kingmchris777

what are these mints of which you speak?

are they a new type of pill that is marked in a distinctive way like the pokeball>


----------



## tank90

i think that the y's are better then any pokeball i have ever tried


----------



## 760rollz

`Mints sound sooo yummy.  I must say, I'm from SoCal, and yes I get excited when a new batch of Pokes come through.  But these mints sound so exciting


----------



## YellowAsterick4eva

kingmchris777 said:


> what are these mints of which you speak?
> 
> are they a new type of pill that is marked in a distinctive way like the pokeball>



Mints are a Chicago land area pill that has many distinct characteristics. First off, they are referred as mints because of their mint like stature, hence people have dubbed the creator/s of these pills "the mintman". They are to Chicago as Pokeball's are to California/DFW. Mints circulate only in Chicagoland areas, and do not branch out like the Pokeballs have. Also, they do not have a common insignia, like the Pokeballs do on their backside. The common trait of the mints are their CONSISTENT CLEAN mdxx HIGH dose(When I say clean, I mean no speed/amp/meth, but the mint man likes to add Ketamine), and they are SMALL and SLIM. Like the smartie candies, same smoothness, but not really concave and smaller.  Pokeballs are usually much fatter( ex: 7mm x 9mm vs 3mm x 8mm) and more rounded, and from my knowledge only the plain blue mints are fat and concave. Mint man uses mathematical and simple designs. Famous mint signs have been, +, =, *, Y's, three dots(bowling ball), and single dots. The signs lines are usually pretty precise for a pill(pokeballs are pretty precise I'd say) although the dots don't look as precise, and their color is kinda speckled, just like the Y's. The mint man also likes to recycle old designs such as the =s, which first came out last year but made a comeback a few months ago. So in conclusion, mints are locally pressed pills from Chicago with simple precise lined-designs, and are SMALL, SLIM, and usually somewhat SLEEK in stature. It has been awhile since I have seen a mint personally so I might be a little of out the loop, but the Y's and dots look to have that same mint size.


----------



## davearch07

took tha wordz outa my mouf, nice job. im getting the new bowlingballs 2mrorow not the peach ones these ones are brownish orange. Ill be sure to make a report on em


----------



## davearch07

kingmchris777 said:


> what are these mints of which you speak?
> 
> are they a new type of pill that is marked in a distinctive way like the pokeball>



I have numerous types of mint pictures in my gallery

http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=104032

there wafer size super tiny and look almost home-made not pressed with a exspensive presser, prolly just a cheaper one but besides the fact its whats in the pill that counts not how "cool" it looks like pokes


----------



## socalrollin

i want mints when they comin to socal? im so down for the mints vs pokeball challenge. i'll definitely judge that one. i finally got to try pokeballs green angry bomb ones at an event a couple weeks ago and they weren't what i expected to be honest.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

socalrollin said:


> i want mints when they comin to socal? im so down for the mints vs pokeball challenge. i'll definitely judge that one. i finally got to try pokeballs green angry bomb ones at an event a couple weeks ago and they weren't what i expected to be honest.



Pretty sure the mints are pressed in chicago in smaller batchs so they will prob never come around to socal.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Just a note to those of you who continue to argue/dicksize on www.pillreports.com about these - STOP.  This is why we started this thread over here.  Argue till you're blue in the face, but keep it OFF Pill Reports.  If it continues on PR, we will start banning people.


----------



## been head

a friend who lives in the us sais the best consistantly good pills come from Texas and have a fish stamp with a 4 way break line on the back. aparantly they are the best in the us acording to my friend. aparantly mdma crystal is also common in texas ?


----------



## davearch07

socalrollin said:


> i want mints when they comin to socal? im so down for the mints vs pokeball challenge. i'll definitely judge that one. i finally got to try pokeballs green angry bomb ones at an event a couple weeks ago and they weren't what i expected to be honest.




Is "trading" still considered sourcing?8)
The mints will never make it outa illinois. mayb i had the weaker pokeballs although evreyone claimed those blue M&ms were high dose and they were medium dose at best, felt equivelant to 75-80 mg of molly definatly better then anything else going around so cal but once youve tried one of these mints it kinda brings you back to the ol'days of ex when evreything was atleast 120mg plus mdma. 

The weakest mint id say is equivelant to a point of molly. and the yellow bowlignballs ravenous got were prolly only a half of point of mda, but mda is more potent in weight therefor thats still a good dose altho i thought they were weaksauce


----------



## 760rollz

Well around this time last year I think there were some mints in the SoCal area.  They were pink dolphins.  Prolly not the same presser but mints none the less.  I did not get the chance to try them because they went sooo fast and I didn't have the money for them at the time, but a fellow Bluelighter did and he said they were the best pills he had ever had.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

mints arnt pessed as dolphins.


----------



## socalthizzn

those pisces u speak of from texas r dank. they r no joke either. CHI has mints. SW has pokes, NE has stars but i dunno those pisces r evrywhere i think.


----------



## tank90

PinezPeakZ said:


> mints arnt pessed as dolphins.



mints dont have just one press and there has definatley never been a dolphin pressed mint


----------



## RavenousBlonde

davearch07 said:


> Is "trading" still considered sourcing?8)



Yes it is, so don't even joke about it.  Not funny, and it will get you banned.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

davearch07 said:


> Ive had the chance to try to seperate stampd pokeballs and they were utterly dissappointeing, medium dose AT BEST, some of the worst "mellow" rolls ive ever had. didnt get a "balls to the wall effect on 4 pokeballs when it takes me 1.5-2 mints to get the same thing. Ive also tried the green ufc's and was also dissapoitined, talk about a 75 mg clean tab with K. nothing special at all.
> 
> You so-cal beachbums need to come down to the chi-town and try some REAL mdxx High pills. I dont think I can complain with all mints being 100-140 mg mdma on average depending on stamp and also high dose(bowlingballs mda bombs?) all tested mints had faster reactions with fizz and smoke black in a blink on an eye. not even 3-4 second reaction like your high dose beans which are really on the medium side and you gotta pop 3-4 to be satisfied like i did with m&m poke's, with no tolerance.
> 
> All pokeballs are is a VERY good looking double pressed pill with mediocre contents adaulterated with caff and K.
> 
> These mints are 1/3 of the size of those pokeballs. When I chew a mint it explodes with bearly any pressure pressed on the pill and explodes into powder no need for chewing an abundance of nasty fillers and caffeien. When I chewed 2 m&m pokies it tasted like way too much chalky filler and not enuf killa.
> 
> According to the ecstacsy data.org the pokies way 315 mg. That being said atleast 200 mg would have to be used as filler 80 mg probable mdma and the reminder of the weight caff/k. On other notes the mints weigh 155 mg and pack hella punch for such a small pill/wafer.
> 
> You californians are just jealous we have are own local presser and you guys get imports from DFW which is most likely imported from mexico.
> 
> You shouldn't trash talk/dicksize that your pills are better when you'v never had a chance to try one the these mints.
> 
> Ravenouseblonde(MOD) had the chance to try the yellow bowlingballs and she rated them mdxx high (top 10 of all time) which IMHO and many other friends we thought those were the worst mints that have ever circulated so that kinda shows you how good these things really are. and ravenous know good pills.
> 
> I've had amstrerdamn/holland imports which i thought were spectacular, but the mints blow em away and blow the pokieballs outa the water/universe. Pokies are no where near the "best pills in the world" not even in the top 5 in the U.S.A.  If you really knew what you were talkin about. Dont talk shit about pills you havn't tried. Ive tried 2 seperate pokeballs and was very diss-appointed how short they lasted and mellow they were.
> 
> Now back off and get back to eating your  hyped up adaulterated low/medium dosed pokieballs and ufc's. Just because a pill looks perfect and has a fancey press doesnt mean there the BEST. check out my BL gallery with all the mints and i wouldnt really consider then pills there more tiny tiny wafers like in the ol'days of ex.
> 
> Anybody else tried a mint and pokeball on seperate occasions?, lookin for some imput because im a veteran roller and I know good pills and those pokeballs felt equivelant to 70-75 mg of molly with caff.
> 
> (intended for rollingpeace & ocbudsmoker420 after a heated debate on pillreports



yo dude that's all dick.


----------



## Bearlove

Nobody is saying "why" they think one is better than the other ?


----------



## stoneddave

kingmchris777 said:


> what are these mints of which you speak?
> 
> are they a new type of pill that is marked in a distinctive way like the pokeball>



Mints got their name because what is assumed to be the first pill pressed by this presser looked like a Certs mint...I swear the first time my friend told me about these I thought he was retarded, the pill had no stamp, nothing, just green speckles, if you woulda thrown 50 in a box of green certs, a cop would probably never know (except they didn't smell like mints lol)...but since those were called the Green Mints, the name just stuck to the presser and all of his pills that he has continued to press. Mints are pretty distinguishable, they're usually very small, usually don't have much color to them (there isn't much binder), and they have weird, simple stamps (if they even have one). He's pressed pills with an = sign, an * , a + sign, yada yada, seems to like using math symbols for some reason.

But yes Mints are some of the best of the best, at least in this day and age. I've tested and taken almost every mint pill and one tested for a small amount of meth (green mints), other than that, the rest have come back nothing but MDMA, MDA, a certain MDxx compound but not MDMA or MDA, and numerous tested for Ketamine (he is obsessed with putting K in pills). 

As Davearch said, RavenousBlonde sure seemed to enjoy the yellow bowling balls and as he added, those weren't too impressive in comparison to the first red bowling balls, blue and yellow asterisks, new red and green equals, the Y's, heck most of the other mint pills are quite a bit better thant he yellow bowling balls were, to put it into perspective how good they really are. 

I'm not trying to start a dicksizing war, who cares who thinks whos pills are better, if everybody's satisfied with what they have then lets all just take what we got and be happy. This is just to explain what the mints are and why the presser has his name. People can call it annoying but if you had someone pressing quality like this, they would develop a cult following as well.

PS-Wow I should have read the whole thread, pretty much everything I said was useless sooo...lol

As far as I'm concerned, this flame war is completely retarded...120mg of MDMA is 120mg of MDMA whether it's pressed into a star, or a pokeball, or a rolex, or a mint. Any pill that is pressed with the same amount of clean MDMA as another along with no other adulterants should produce the same effects so as long as there are pokeballs out there that can match the best mint (which there probably are), then the argument is totally invalid. Those of us so loyal to the mints often overlook some of the more disappointing rolls he's pressed, he's pressed like 15 different pills now, or actually I think more than that, and only about half of those, maybe less, were ones that I think were worth bragging about. Probably the same situation with the pokeballs, and the pieces so why don't we quit talking about things we don't know about and just be happy that we can find good rolls, a huge portion of the country can't. None of you on here have tried every mint and every pokeball so no one can say for sure which is better or worse...They're both good, leave it at that.


----------



## stoneddave

Bearlove said:


> Nobody is saying "why" they think one is better than the other ?



The only way they could really be better would be based on strength, or purity of the MDMA I suppose. Nobody is giving reasons why cause no one knows, it's a stupid argument and rather than having it go on I think this thread should just be closed, the important information was already said, all that's left is more arguing.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

stoneddave said:


> The only way they could really be better would be based on strength, or purity of the MDMA I suppose. Nobody is giving reasons why cause no one knows, it's a stupid argument and rather than having it go on I think this thread should just be closed, the important information was already said, all that's left is more arguing.



This thread is open for a reason - the reports on "mints" were being hijacked on www.pillreports.com, so I gave the children an open forum to argue in till they were blue in the face.  

I'm with you, it's a pointless argument, but you know you can't reason with some people.


----------



## GSpot

Send the mints to detroit.  The mint man would make millions.....off me alone.  Im supprised they dont get outside of ill.  For the longest time i have been thinking they will be here soon be patient.  But alas nothing.  I guess he is doing it the smart way and keeping lowish scale so he dont get jammed up.  enjoy it while you can guys.  Everyone gets out of the game sooner or later.  whether it be by the law or accumulating enough $ to say fuck it i dont wanna spend the rest of my life in jail.


----------



## davearch07

^ come down to chicago for our halloween rave partymonster, were floooded but they never get out ouf the city or chicago suburbs so good looks tryin to get em if u dont come down here.


----------



## rollingrainbow

I wish i could get some of those mints. . but i live in cali and pokeballs are good because i know EXACTLY whats in them.  .unlike the other shady stuff her in socal. . .i take them because their safe.


----------



## kandytime

Yeah I like the pokeballs because they are some reliable presses in times when so many presses are full of shit here in the dallas area. i've had the euro, bomb, and apple pokeballs. all solid rolls. But I have to admit the green armanis that have been around dallas here lately are definitely more powerful


----------



## oohcow

rumor is that the "bowling balls"..... is actually 3 dots that stand for "M" "D" "A".

but what do i know =)


EDIT: btw..... mint man doesn't just put ketamine in his pills, he has put MDA in bowling balls, i would say the yellow bowling balls about a year ago were straight up MDA

these mints weigh about 150-200 mg on a scale.

also they had blue ones with A TINY BIT of amps in them for the summer... the blue mints def had some sort of upper, i had a little trouble sleeping... nothing really bad like meth tho.


----------



## davearch07

^ the yellowbowlingballs def had ketamine in them same with the original red ones that came out after the green blank mints


----------



## sbnodoubt

dude, we've started to get our OWN mint man over in the Northwest.   the newest batch to hit the area LITERALLY WREAKS of minty smell.  they test amazing on marquis as well...  the Rolex's, dolphins, supermans, and diamonds.... so legit!


----------



## PinezPeakZ

**i will not abuse other members or i will get another warning!**


----------



## stoneddave

sbnodoubt said:


> dude, we've started to get our OWN mint man over in the Northwest.   the newest batch to hit the area LITERALLY WREAKS of minty smell.  they test amazing on marquis as well...  the Rolex's, dolphins, supermans, and diamonds.... so legit!



Yeah that's good to hear, especially seeing how bad the MDMA situation seems everywhere else in the world....seems all different sections of the US are getting their own good pill pressers, lucky for all of us.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I wonder what has changed to make so many people start pressing their own here. I guess availability of pre cursors.


----------



## rollin_stoned

mints ftw


i do so love the mintman and wish i could marry him


----------



## IloveM

Now I understand the story! 
I usually just look around,but I should really leave a comment now. 
I understand that the PokéBall,to be highly valued in PR. 
90-100 if they are tested,then its medium. 
What I know and read about the mints,
is that from the beginning,all reports are positive. 
Ultimately it does not matter what is better. 
If it is not polluted. 
That's the key .... 

ILoveM ...better known as wVw


----------



## Swishertoke213

im intrigued by these mints! i live in socal and of corse the poke ball rules the scene, i base all my observations on my past pure mdma experiences (ive been lucky enough to come across molly many times in my life) and id say that some of the pokes are pumping out at least 90-120mg of mdma good strong clean pills. ive had some amazing rolls with a couple different pokes, and yes there are some that have choppy highs and also there have been some with k and nasty fillers, but overall pokes are the most consistent pill in america. 
now chi town people, ive never even heard about these mints until like a week ago and im impressed. i hope when i visit chi i can find some of those bad boys and make a real good comparison.  i would love to see some come down here before that, and if they are as good as everyone claims, all us socal folk will be put in our places. but until that day pokeballs cant be beat. again im challenging someone from the chi to come down and blow all our minds with these mints. ill be waiting patiently


----------



## Pans-Advocate

The East Coast orange G-ladies can go toe to toe with either one, I'm sure.  In fact I wouldn't be too surprised if the people making the pokeballs are the same as the people making the G-ladies, everything I've heard about them tell me they're very similar in just about every way.


----------



## davearch07

http://i49.tinypic.com/331liyv.jpg

droool


----------



## Unbreakable

crystal shards  over all pills


----------



## tom landers

Bearlove said:


> Surely its all about the amount of MDMA (only) in a pill - anything other than that can be added by the user as they need?
> 
> I dont care what the logo is if one has 90 mgs of MDMA and the other has more then I know what I would be buying - If I wanted a bit of ket, speed etc to go with the roll I would buy and take the amount I wanted.
> 
> Lots of people argue that x pill is more fun than y pill - you cant really argue on how "fun" something is though as everyone is different?



well most people take thizz for the MDMA feeling so i feel like if X pill has less then Y pill, Y pill is the one i want to buy. Im looking to roll, not trip out on K or get the jitters on speed.


----------



## rollin_stoned

davearch07 said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/331liyv.jpg
> 
> droool



minus the green dot.......those were the weakest rolls by the mint man IMO


----------



## Rollinglopro

there was 4 batches of the grey dots some people loved them some hated them dependin on the batch.


----------



## onlybuythegoodones

*The Mysterious Mint Man slightly revealed*

So this Mint Man is definitely a Chicago resident. He is Polish, and these pills are controlled and distributed by the Polish Mafia in the City. The press that he uses is a makeshift press, as are the stamps on the dies for the press that they use.

They are very tight with these and will not budge on prices to outsiders, regardless of the quantity purchased. Without going into specific prices and having my post removed, I will say that the prices are reasonable for locals at quantities of 100 or less, because they are purchasing a quality product. But for someone to pickup more than that to take elsewhere for financial gain, would not be nearly as profitable as most other options out there, including the pokes and even pure MDMA Powder itself. The Poles have been making a killing off of these, by keeping such tight control of who they go to and for what price.

I'm curious to know their source of Safrole. They either have great control over methods of importation, or are obtaing it from a natural resource such as several different species of likely trees that could provide the quantity of essential oil needed, or a huge amount of black pepper. The amount of black pepper needed would be such a ridiculous amount, it's highly improbable for a presser who produces such a large quantity of pills.

The Feds in Chi have been trying to nab this guy for a while, but the Poles have apparently been doing a great job with their distribution control and haven't yet gotten too sloppy or have been greasing the right Feds. Chi is crazy like that, Organized Crime is well intertwined with some of the Feds and local Government. Nice place to run the right business if you know the right people. 

Good job Polish Guido's and Mint Man...don't start sweating if you read this...just step your game up and don't get sloppy....lol

Keep the mints comin!! =)


One more thing to the guy who said that So Cal gets their stuff from DFW and that DFW gets their majority from Mexico...lol... You got it backwards dude, and as for Mexico...forget them!! No more needs to be said... So Cal is just a big party spot, so you see more reports from there... The entire west coast has all that So Cal could ever offer, and at certain times, they will have way more than So Cal will, but you will never know that they are there unless you are one of the lucky few that knows about the transport...

You have no idea how much of and what you drive past on the freeway every single day...It's pretty cool and interesting to see sometimes...It's no joke out there. It's all about money, and our government wants it all and will do what they can to take it out of anyone's hands who cares to play the game. Much luv, be smart and beat them at their own game...


----------



## Rollinglopro

^ your an idiot for writing this and you definetly have no information to back that up i laugh at that comment.


----------



## onlybuythegoodones

You're right....what I previously mentioned was completely untrue.... Please prove me wrong..  I'm not worried about Mint Man...you never know, he could be my competition, and I could be trying to make him sweat a little bit...or he could be my best friend and I'm throwing nonsense out there to try and throw people off.. Who knows? You certainly don't, and who knows if I even do...lol 

So please tell me what was so revealing and damaging to the source....since you can't prove or disprove anything that I've said, only those who truly know, will know whether my statements were completely true, or complete B.S.

FYI...This whole set of comments made by me is more of an inside joke to those who are able to understand...I apologize to those of you who dont understand....The ones who do understand will not be responding, but instead laughing to themselves...So please laugh with us and don't worry, the Mint Man, his identity, and all specifics are more than safe....You will see proof of this in the coming months...Happy Holidays!, much luv and have fun !! =)


----------



## Unbreakable

Poland is one of the biggest producers of xtc... so polish mafia control it wouldn't surprise me....

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2004/11/14/1100384426728.html?from=storylhs

they recently caught polish people importing to AU......they where doing in bakery ovens....

 the first official recipe for ecstasy appeared in a scientific journal (in Polish) and by 1970 MDMA was cropping up in tablets seized in Chicago....

https://nds.coi.gov.uk/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=409131&SubjectId=12

http://www.afp.gov.au/media_releases/national/2001/wipeout_-_alleged_ecstasy_trafficker_sunk.html


----------



## burroaks

I am very spoiled with some of the best pills. i have only taken one pokeball but alot of high quality west coast presses. this is my best pills list in all honesty.

1. Red equals
2. yellow/green Asterisks (all mints in my opinion)
3.White rolexs
4. Green angry bomb pokeballs
5. green Aliens
6. blue play boys

I still stand by chicagos mints. Pokeballs were not as hard hitting as red equal or any mints. i would like to try more pokeballs. seeing as i only tried a meduim quality pokeball  has any other people tried mints and pokeballs?? Red equals and asterisks At LEAST 100mg MDMA8)


----------



## awaken88

All you guys are arguing over what all seem to be better pills then are available in Australia.

You complain about having to have 3 pills in one night to keep you high. 

Try taking 10 pills and still getting nowhere near where you want to go.

MDMA Powder - Is just 4-MMC. Someone bring the polish mafia over here please  Theres a huge market. With Australia supposed to be one of the biggest group of xtc users in the world.

I don't know many people who haven't tried it here. Would be nice if there was a simple recipe to make your own! Lol


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Mints DUUUHHHHHHHHHH. Pokeballs are timid compared to these. Stupid thread


----------



## BananasAndOranges

onlybuythegoodones said:


> You're right....what I previously mentioned was completely untrue.... Please prove me wrong..  I'm not worried about Mint Man...you never know, he could be my competition, and I could be trying to make him sweat a little bit...or he could be my best friend and I'm throwing nonsense out there to try and throw people off.. Who knows? You certainly don't, and who knows if I even do...lol
> 
> So please tell me what was so revealing and damaging to the source....since you can't prove or disprove anything that I've said, only those who truly know, will know whether my statements were completely true, or complete B.S.
> 
> FYI...This whole set of comments made by me is more of an inside joke to those who are able to understand...I apologize to those of you who dont understand....The ones who do understand will not be responding, but instead laughing to themselves...So please laugh with us and don't worry, the Mint Man, his identity, and all specifics are more than safe....You will see proof of this in the coming months...Happy Holidays!, much luv and have fun !! =)


 roll on baby


----------



## jm67555

For every one mint there is there are 10 pokeballs.  By sheer exposure Pokeballs are better.  IT would be like comparing Dr. Pepper to Dr. Browns Cherry Soda.  Both are bomb, in reality Dr. Browns is better BUT you can only consistantly find them in the Northeast where as Dr. Pepper can be found all over the world. So i am acknowledging they are both good but based on the fact that ravers are exposed to pokes a hell of alot more making them more popular and reliable.


----------



## raver2008

Yeah but the mints are better pills hands down.


----------



## socalthizzn

ive thought about it and decided theres just not enough mints around to compare to pokeballs, pokeballs are 100 mg dose MASS produced pill that travels from coast to coast. they are consistent as can be every 30 to 60 days 6 differnt stamps/colors come out. mints are like a mythical tab that never leaves chicago, its like trying to compare a professional athlete to a minor leaguer. discussion over.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Dude, the 1st "recipe" (synthesis) for MDMA was written in GERMAN by the scientists at Bayer (or was it Merk?) in 1914.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I agree with Pans from the 1st page, given the only pills i ever had were the g-ladies, but they are NOTHING but straight MDMA, a good ass roll and NO COMEDOWN, at least for me. Gs' Up, Hoes down FTW, east coast FTMFW


----------



## stoneddave

socalthizzn said:


> ive thought about it and decided theres just not enough mints around to compare to pokeballs, pokeballs are 100 mg dose MASS produced pill that travels from coast to coast. they are consistent as can be every 30 to 60 days 6 differnt stamps/colors come out. mints are like a mythical tab that never leaves chicago, its like trying to compare a professional athlete to a minor leaguer. discussion over.



Dude seriously, give up already...you're repping pokeballs like your the one who presses them. Who the fuck cares? A good pill is a good pill end of story. MDMA is MDMA and there's nothing more to say about it. You don't know shit about mints so stop trying to act like pokeballs are better. I'm not saying mints are better or worse, I'm just saying that you DO NOT know so please stop talking.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

the mints seem better, if for nothing else, it looks much harder to copycat. And, IMO mints look like proper ecstasy tablets, as in they look better than pokes lulz. Havent had either, tho, cause on the east coast we wont get either one.


----------



## jm67555

in 1912 and it was Merck


----------



## jm67555

stoneddave,

Socal thizzin is right pokeballs are like Pepsi, and mints are like Dr. Browns Cherry Soda.  Of course Dr. Browns is better BUT how often can you get it?


----------



## sgt shroom

^^^words outta my mouth. Excellent analogy


----------



## burroaks

Mints for sure. Poke balls do not compare to mints  /thread


----------



## jm67555

burroaks,

Granted they may not compare but on average the exposure of mints maybe will meet lets say 100,000 users.  Pokeballs has the oppurtunity to hit 2,000,000 users.  So only specialized users will ever have the oppurtunity to get mints whereas a pokeball can make it across the country make it more likely for people to say pokeballs are better.


----------



## MD Specialist

I'd like to try them both...


----------



## socalthizzn

stoneddave said:


> Dude seriously, give up already...you're repping pokeballs like your the one who presses them. Who the fuck cares? A good pill is a good pill end of story. MDMA is MDMA and there's nothing more to say about it. You don't know shit about mints so stop trying to act like pokeballs are better. I'm not saying mints are better or worse, I'm just saying that you DO NOT know so please stop talking.






lol, sorry u cant handle truth. im just going with the thread here buddy, if u dont like what u see on a thread called pokeballs vs mints then dont open it. simple as that.


----------



## burroaks

jm67555 said:


> burroaks,
> 
> Granted they may not compare but on average the exposure of mints maybe will meet lets say 100,000 users.  Pokeballs has the oppurtunity to hit 2,000,000 users.  So only specialized users will ever have the oppurtunity to get mints whereas a pokeball can make it across the country make it more likely for people to say pokeballs are better.



well i am just one lucky man than, chicago is flooded with these mints


----------



## Chicago66

onlybuythegoodones said:


> So this Mint Man is definitely a Chicago resident. He is Polish, and these pills are controlled and distributed by the Polish Mafia in the City. The press that he uses is a makeshift press, as are the stamps on the dies for the press that they use.
> 
> They are very tight with these and will not budge on prices to outsiders, regardless of the quantity purchased. Without going into specific prices and having my post removed, I will say that the prices are reasonable for locals at quantities of 100 or less, because they are purchasing a quality product. But for someone to pickup more than that to take elsewhere for financial gain, would not be nearly as profitable as most other options out there, including the pokes and even pure MDMA Powder itself. The Poles have been making a killing off of these, by keeping such tight control of who they go to and for what price.
> 
> I'm curious to know their source of Safrole. They either have great control over methods of importation, or are obtaing it from a natural resource such as several different species of likely trees that could provide the quantity of essential oil needed, or a huge amount of black pepper. The amount of black pepper needed would be such a ridiculous amount, it's highly improbable for a presser who produces such a large quantity of pills.
> 
> The Feds in Chi have been trying to nab this guy for a while, but the Poles have apparently been doing a great job with their distribution control and haven't yet gotten too sloppy or have been greasing the right Feds. Chi is crazy like that, Organized Crime is well intertwined with some of the Feds and local Government. Nice place to run the right business if you know the right people.
> 
> Good job Polish Guido's and Mint Man...don't start sweating if you read this...just step your game up and don't get sloppy....lol
> 
> Keep the mints comin!! =)
> 
> 
> One more thing to the guy who said that So Cal gets their stuff from DFW and that DFW gets their majority from Mexico...lol... You got it backwards dude, and as for Mexico...forget them!! No more needs to be said... So Cal is just a big party spot, so you see more reports from there... The entire west coast has all that So Cal could ever offer, and at certain times, they will have way more than So Cal will, but you will never know that they are there unless you are one of the lucky few that knows about the transport...
> 
> You have no idea how much of and what you drive past on the freeway every single day...It's pretty cool and interesting to see sometimes...It's no joke out there. It's all about money, and our government wants it all and will do what they can to take it out of anyone's hands who cares to play the game. Much luv, be smart and beat them at their own game...



not even close. good try though.



davearch07 said:


> ^ come down to chicago for our halloween rave partymonster, were floooded but they never get out ouf the city or chicago suburbs so good looks tryin to get em if u dont come down here.



there were a lot of them in detroit when i was there last weekend 

this dude i met from south africa got to try some and then my phone exploded in a completely unrelated event.

also, these def make it out of chicago since the first place i ever had one was 2+ years ago in wisc.  seen them in minnesota too.

these things are definitely funny though. people have told me some of the craziest bullshit stories about stuff that i know for a fact isn't true involving these things. it's funny some of the stuff people make up


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I've seen mints in MI twice so far. Neither time i tried them. Just got some pokeballs last weekend, and got to try em out. and according to my friends who got to try orange and grey dots last summer, they enjoyed the yellow clover pokeballs more than the mints. also people were choosing pokeballs over .1 caps. so this leads me to believe that pokes are being made with extremely proper mdma. I hope to try n get some mints next month so i can do the test for myself. 

but i can't see one of these presses being too much better than the other. 2 pokeballs was insanely perfect. 1 to start with, then half the other one out over 2 hours. so i don't think 1 mint would do the same as 2 pokes. and i know from my friends that 3 mints over 9hrs was an amazing time for them. and i myself cant wait to finally try them, as long as everything goes good in july.

on a side note. i heard the dots were MDA. so that might account for my friends enjoying pokeballs more, just for the fact that they got the MDMA experience they were lookin for.


----------



## Chicago66

there was a batch of grey dots that was weak and a batch that was bunk.

but that was only for like a week and it was an accident 

also, the bowling ball mints and the Y (Half-sterisks....cause the picture on the press is half an asterisk haha) are MDA right now.

I just took 2 Y's


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

fuck you chicago66. help me get mints out here!


----------



## MD Specialist

Yay! Finally got to try a pokeball.. Fucking incredible!!  Now hopefully one day I'll luck out and be able to try a Mint..


----------



## socalthizzn

chi city rollers, send a mint into ed.org. theres a few pokes up there, consistent.


----------



## purplecheeser

x2, i would love to see a mint up on ed.org, It sucks that they dont measure how many mg's are in the pill though.

I would love to try a mint as well


----------



## purplecheeser

socal do you have aim?


----------



## socalthizzn

purplecheeser said:


> x2, i would love to see a mint up on ed.org, It sucks that they dont measure how many mg's are in the pill though.
> 
> I would love to try a mint as well



send the pill in with a european return address....


----------



## RavenousBlonde

socalthizzn said:


> send the pill in with a european return address....



That wouldn't make a difference.  The ones you see mgs posted for on eData are ones that are tested outside of the United States (like from Streetwork).


----------



## raver2008

I keep seeing this whole send a mint in to edata with a european address thing all over pillreports and bl and like RavenousBlond said that isnt going to make the slightest bit of difference. Sending in a mint to edata is just wasting a pill its not gonna show anything ppl dont already know.. there mdma, thats all edata will tell you. Not gonna be able to compare them in anyway. Send them to europe to get tested or something if you really wanna know how many mgs are in them


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Never had the pleasure to try a mint.  But I certainly enjoy pokeballs.....Never had a bad roll off one.  Some have been very mild, a few have been face-on-the-floor strong, but they all have had such a smooth, clean roll with no nausea or speedy comedown, and the nicest afterglow.


----------



## masterdome

Mints...I'm in LA raver at heart but living in Chicago now. Been doing this for over a decade. Mints are better then most pills i have seen in ten years. I made the mistake of double dropping them....never again!


----------



## wn2222

only had 4 of the pokeys and they are bomb  just how mdma should be. no loss of apetite no lack of sleep. but i cant tell if people are just reppin chicago or if the mints are really that great??

but the pokeys i have consumed basically feel like straight molly capsules  so i dont know how mints can measure up to be better than straight molly


----------



## socalthizzn

Mints didnt make it to the mecca for the gathering whicl is pretty weak reppin chi. 185000 all dosed up on pokes, now thats wuts up.


----------



## lbj23

never seen mints in minnesota before, hopefully they make it up here


----------



## chi town mints

socalthizzn said:


> Mints didnt make it to the mecca for the gathering whicl is pretty weak reppin chi. 185000 all dosed up on pokes, now thats wuts up.



where is this mecca you speak of hahahaha


----------



## firstmoment

socalthizzn said:


> Mints didnt make it to the mecca for the gathering which is pretty weak reppin chi. 185000 all dosed up on pokes, now thats wuts up.



wordddd.

im just thinkin if mints were anything like pokes wouldnt they have anything near the same amount of people sayin that the mdma is proper. cause i hear a lot more people sayin they finally got to try a poke and now they know what rollin is. and i maybe hear 1 person for every 10 people that rep pokes say that mints in chi city are legit too.

just an observation...


----------



## Asyd420

Mints....


----------



## jm67555

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=6743

First report on pokes, they have been around for 3 years..............anyone know how long mints ahve been with us?


----------



## socalthizzn

chi town mints said:


> where is this mecca you speak of hahahaha





3 letters, q185000 peeps, girl died there... The mecca. Carnivalzzzzz


----------



## casinorolls18

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12054 
Blue Asterisk *August 24, 2008, 1:55 am* was the first actual mint in my opinon! witch was follow by green plus and yellow and pink bowling balls

But What Ive Found is the 1st mint posted on pillreports was the pink bowling balls
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=11089 Pink Bowling Ball June 10, 2008, 12:09 am 

so technically you guys from wat ive just seen the poke 1st report is only a year sooner then the 1st mint report!

but whose to say whats better and what stronger becuase ive recently moved to the west coast from chicago and i feel as if the mints are stronger but i have had some pokeballs kick my ass..

in chicago when you see i nice thin mint we get excited..but some of my new friends on the westcoast prefer the nice big stacked pokeballs its all in opion you guys!


----------



## stoneddave

The first mint was released a couple months before those red bowling balls (that pic is bad, those pills were supposed to be red, MDA High (hence the trippy effects ppl were talking about)

The first mint was the green mints, it was just a double domed green speckeld pill, slightly thicker than the pills he's been making lately, it looked just like those tiny certs breath mints, it's where the whole "mint" name got labeled to the presser...There's no report up for those....those were the best one's he made IMO...not the cleanest but the best combo, great club pill, not too speedy, not too slow, just enough energy to dance your ass off all night and be asleep as soon as you hit the pillow.


----------



## drmcnasty

There are way too many variables involved for this thread to be effective.  Some people may rely on what is common in their area while others may get sick of the same old shit.  Personally I don't think the pokes are as consistent as they used to be but still always worth a shot.  I got my hands on a couple of bowling balls but I am pretty far from chitown so can't say if they were the real deal or not but were straight mda and were too similar to the G. Naked ladies, or whatever you want to call them, that saturate the east coast.  A healthy dose of mda but we already have enough of that on this side of the country.  The way I see it the better pill is the one you just ate cuz the one you wish you had doesn't do you much good now does it?  For a large group of people with the same interests it seems strange to argue about this rather than sharing some of the local love with friend across country.  Can't we all just get along?


----------



## jm67555

drmcnassty,

The discussion is whether or not mints are better than pokes.............All poke people have agreed that there is a possibility that mints are actualyl better than pokes.......BUTTTTTTTT if you don thave reliabel dealers in the chicago area than there is prett ymuch no way you are getting a mint......PERIOD......pokeballs on the otherhand have popped up everywhere except the northeast..........making them much more well known........I will make a alcohol analogy.........Everyone loves to drink a Sam Adams from time to time, its tasty its delicious buttt it only holds .9% of the total beer market.  In BEV mass produces beer and is the top distributor in the world, there beer does the trick but it doesnt taste as good and leaves you wanting a moreee flavorful experience.........same goes for mints and pokes......one may be better BUT how often are you going to get them?


----------



## casinorolls18

jm67555 said:


> drmcnassty,
> 
> The discussion is whether or not mints are better than pokes.............All poke people have agreed that there is a possibility that mints are actualyl better than pokes.......BUTTTTTTTT if you don thave reliabel dealers in the chicago area than there is prett ymuch no way you are getting a mint......PERIOD......pokeballs on the otherhand have popped up everywhere except the northeast..........making them much more well known........I will make a alcohol analogy.........Everyone loves to drink a Sam Adams from time to time, its tasty its delicious buttt it only holds .9% of the total beer market.  In BEV mass produces beer and is the top distributor in the world, there beer does the trick but it doesnt taste as good and leaves you wanting a moreee flavorful experience.........same goes for mints and pokes......one may be better BUT how often are you going to get them?



so true! jm67555 is one of the few people that understands whats really going on and what he's talking about!
me being from chicago i can tell everyone 1st hand that it is extremely hard for you to get a mint if you dont not know a MINT dealer! but since my move to arizona regular joe smoes have come up to me asking me if i want pokes its amazing the differences!


----------



## firstmoment

jm67555 said:


> drmcnassty, The discussion is whether or not mints are better than pokes.............All poke people have agreed that there is a possibility that mints are actualyl better than pokes.......BUTTTTTTTT if you don thave reliabel dealers in the chicago area than there is prett ymuch no way you are getting a mint......PERIOD......pokeballs on the otherhand have popped up everywhere except the northeast..........making them much more well known........I will make a alcohol analogy.........Everyone loves to drink a Sam Adams from time to time, its tasty its delicious buttt it only holds .9% of the total beer market.  In BEV mass produces beer and is the top distributor in the world, there beer does the trick but it doesnt taste as good and leaves you wanting a moreee flavorful experience.........same goes for mints and pokes......one may be better BUT how often are you going to get them?



if you are trying to say that a mint is a sam adams and a poke is a natty light light. well then you my friend are way off base. if you were to compare in favor of the mint than a poke would most certainly be a stella artois and not a natty. and it not that pokes are just flooding the streets everywhere because they are just whatever and easily obtained. no, they are in high demand because they are quite in fact "the shit" and have a truly amazing reputation. nobody wants anything else because its a riskier to buy anything else right now.



casinorolls18 said:


> so true! jm67555 is one of the few people that understands whats really going on and what he's talking about!
> me being from chicago i can tell everyone 1st hand that it is extremely hard for you to get a mint if you dont not know a MINT dealer! but since my move to arizona regular joe smoes have come up to me asking me if i want pokes its amazing the differences!



i would say any joe smoe _could_ buy pokes for a legit price and sell them for a legit profit. its a good thing, the market has tons of really good pills right now because of pokes. really pokes are a community service, they insure that you get your moneys worth. it is a quality product that after you use you feel like you didnt just waste your money.

mints might be great, but they arent preforming a service like pokes. the pill game isnt some secret club you gotta pay to be a member to, nor is it a secret black market. at least where im from. to have such a great pill like a mint not being as widely spread is a shame. i would personally like to try one.

so to insinuate that pokes are just "whatever" and everywhere because they mass produced. is imo a very dumb idea. they are mass produced because people buy them, people buy them because they are always quality, and because they are always quality people begin to trust them. i dont even question whether im going to roll with a poke, i know i am. and thats why theyre everywhere, because they are imo what a pill should be.


----------



## socalthizzn

Well said first moment


----------



## sir_thizzalot

Pokeballs are over rated, in WA we've had much better pills(and I've had a few kinds of pokes which SoCal people on PR were saying were the best pokes).  Last october WAs yellow dolphins and pink and green superman and tan and pink rolex, and the white rolex and white diamonds and 1st gen yellow dolphins in julyish 09, and the light blue diamonds a few months back were all better than pokes IMO(the first named ones being the few best pills I've ever had).  Not all clean but all way more fun.

Never had mints, I may have to try to get some just for the sake of trying them, but I doubt I'll be seeing any any time soon.


----------



## purplecheeser

sir_thizzalot said:


> Pokeballs are over rated, in WA we've had much better pills(and I've had a few kinds of pokes which SoCal people on PR were saying were the best pokes).  Last october WAs yellow dolphins and pink and green superman and tan and pink rolex, and the white rolex and white diamonds and 1st gen yellow dolphins in julyish 09, and the light blue diamonds a few months back were all better than pokes IMO(the first named ones being the few best pills I've ever had).  Not all clean but all way more fun.
> 
> Never had mints, I may have to try to get some just for the sake of trying them, but I doubt I'll be seeing any any time soon.



Ive had the blue diamonds. Dont compare to pokes. The diamonds did hit hard for 1 pill, but it took about 2+ hours to peak.


----------



## firstmoment

sir_thizzalot said:


> Pokeballs are over rated, in WA we've had much better pills(and I've had a few kinds of pokes which SoCal people on PR were saying were the best pokes).  Last october WAs yellow dolphins and pink and green superman and tan and pink rolex, and the white rolex and white diamonds and 1st gen yellow dolphins in julyish 09, and the light blue diamonds a few months back were all better than pokes IMO(the first named ones being the few best pills I've ever had).  Not all clean but all way more fun.
> 
> Never had mints, I may have to try to get some just for the sake of trying them, but I doubt I'll be seeing any any time soon.



to begin with; they are not, "over rated," they are, FIRE.  

and to claim the pills you listed are better is border line asinine. because i dont see posts on PR on any of the pills you mentioned from out of state users commenting on how "they wish that pill would come to (insert random state or country or continent.)"

i wont even attempt to dis credit your pills because im sure you had a good time. but the pills you named are not the most sought after pills. why you might ask? because they dont have hundreds of thousands of users satisfied.

thats right "hundreds of thousands." you see, the population of WA is 7,000,000 (and i rounded up) and the population of CA in 36,000,000 (and i rounded down.) and we hold the largest EDM event in north America every year in the last week of June, maybe youve heard of it. where people travel from out of state/country/continent to attend, as well as people try to jump fences and gates, and get passed security to get in. this year was a recorded 85,000 people. and easily 75% (and 75 is really me just giving some room for possibility because really its probably higher) of those people were dosed on pokes, i assure you.

also, the pokeball pill, if you simply search "pokeball" on PR, you will get close to 500 hits all of which stating these pills are MDxx High or that suspected contents are MDMA, or the test results look like the most desirable test results, and basically that theyre bomb as fuck. and that isnt a coincidence, its because they are quality pills that are satisfying users unanimously.

ill wrap this up, im sure the pills you claim to be better gave you a good time. but the pokeball pill is huge right now. A) because it delivers the goods without fail, so far, every time. B) because it supplies probably the same amount of people that live in your state who live in my state with an excellent experience that you end up feeling like you, under paid for. C) people travel from all over the world in search of it. etc.

these pills are probably going to be on the history, or discovery, or national geographic channel in 20 years. talking about it being a multi billion dollar product, the chemist who mass produced it and how it changed a generation of young people and etc. someday. which i doubt any of the pills you claimed to be "better" even have the potential to do.

id go even further to say that i bet more pokes get consumed in CA every month than pills that arent pokes that WA consumes in a year.

all the this pill is better than that pill based upon experience and test results is subjective to the user as well. which is why i never mentioned it being better in any way that could vary from user to user upon individual experience. im saying its better for many other reasons, but more than likely its both reasons.



--and on a side note, if you have ever seen AMC's Breaking Bad. i bet the guy making the pokes is a lot like the main character Walter White. because he sure as fuck makes a quality product. or maybe i just hope hes like that, without the cancer because i dont want him dying anytime soon.


----------



## firstmoment

sometimes i just get passionate about a topic i have experience with.

that is all just my opinion.


----------



## socalthizzn

End of june event 185000 same company end of july event 10,000 that will let everyone know how many non ravers came out for end of june. Imo thats y it was runined. Im off topic tho prolly get comment removee, o well


----------



## rbe10741

ive actually had the good fortune of trying the pokeballs and the mints. i tried the blue transformer pokeballs they were strong and clean but the mints were way cleaner barley any filler in them at all. rolled face for a good 4 hours then went home ate and went to bed. ive also tried all the white series that swept through mn and wi. all and all the mints and pokes are about 100mg of mdma. personally i think the blue jumping fish that went through around may last year were better than all three of them. but 125mg of good molly will put them all to shame. mdma is mdma all depends on whats in your pills


----------



## sir_thizzalot

firstmoment said:


> to begin with; they are not, "over rated," they are, FIRE.
> 
> and to claim the pills you listed are better is border line asinine. because i dont see posts on PR on any of the pills you mentioned from out of state users commenting on how "they wish that pill would come to (insert random state or country or continent.)"
> 
> i wont even attempt to dis credit your pills because im sure you had a good time. but the pills you named are not the most sought after pills. why you might ask? because they dont have hundreds of thousands of users satisfied.
> 
> thats right "hundreds of thousands." you see, the population of WA is 7,000,000 (and i rounded up) and the population of CA in 36,000,000 (and i rounded down.) and we hold the largest EDM event in north America every year in the last week of June, maybe youve heard of it. where people travel from out of state/country/continent to attend, as well as people try to jump fences and gates, and get passed security to get in. this year was a recorded 85,000 people. and easily 75% (and 75 is really me just giving some room for possibility because really its probably higher) of those people were dosed on pokes, i assure you.
> 
> also, the pokeball pill, if you simply search "pokeball" on PR, you will get close to 500 hits all of which stating these pills are MDxx High or that suspected contents are MDMA, or the test results look like the most desirable test results, and basically that theyre bomb as fuck. and that isnt a coincidence, its because they are quality pills that are satisfying users unanimously.
> 
> ill wrap this up, im sure the pills you claim to be better gave you a good time. but the pokeball pill is huge right now. A) because it delivers the goods without fail, so far, every time. B) because it supplies probably the same amount of people that live in your state who live in my state with an excellent experience that you end up feeling like you, under paid for. C) people travel from all over the world in search of it. etc.
> 
> these pills are probably going to be on the history, or discovery, or national geographic channel in 20 years. talking about it being a multi billion dollar product, the chemist who mass produced it and how it changed a generation of young people and etc. someday. which i doubt any of the pills you claimed to be "better" even have the potential to do.
> 
> id go even further to say that i bet more pokes get consumed in CA every month than pills that arent pokes that WA consumes in a year.
> 
> all the this pill is better than that pill based upon experience and test results is subjective to the user as well. which is why i never mentioned it being better in any way that could vary from user to user upon individual experience. im saying its better for many other reasons, but more than likely its both reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> --and on a side note, if you have ever seen AMC's Breaking Bad. i bet the guy making the pokes is a lot like the main character Walter White. because he sure as fuck makes a quality product. or maybe i just hope hes like that, without the cancer because i dont want him dying anytime soon.



HAHAHAHAHA people don't travel from all over the world in search of fucking 85mg mdma pills what the fuck are you talking about?  And here I was forgetting that because a press is big it means it's really really good.  Those saints, there's tons of them, they must be pretty dank right?
And who the fuck cares what PR rates pills, most of PR is a bunch of idiots who(ESPECIALLY THE CALI PEOPLE OBSESSED WITH POKEBALLS) here a pill is good, so when they take it if they feel it decently they're sure it's high dose!
Here's one pill I mentioned and it was way better than even OG pokeballs(actually there was 2 versions of this and the second was danker, here's examples of both):
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21232
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19607
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19211
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19264
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18958

I didn't have much of the first batch of thinner ones, mostly just the second thick ones.  No pokeball came close to them.

Your points are mostly worthless.  There's not as many people "satisfied" because there were less pills made.  # of pills made means nothing towards how good the pill is.  I really don't want to explain why your points are so wrong so I won't, I'll just say that I've had BOTH these and multiple pokeballs, and I know these are better.  How many of these yellow dolphins did you have?


----------



## firstmoment

sir_thizzalot said:


> HAHAHAHAHA people don't travel from all over the world in search of fucking 85mg mdma pills what the fuck are you talking about?



where were you on june 25 and 26? i seen people who barely spoke english looking pokes. people with all sorts of european accents and australian accents lookin for pokes. so yes they do. they traveled from out of the US to come to a specific event and were looking for pokes.

im not going to argue over which pill is better because i didnt press them, and we all have different preferences as to what we like in our pills. but to not be able to comprehend that the poke press has accomplished what most distributors would ideally like to accomplish is asinine and naive.

people want them because theyre probably as close to a guaranteed roll as youre going to get imo, without a test kit. and lets face it, more people dont have test kits than people who do have one. and any well informed person these days will agree: when you buy a poke especially from a trusted source, you got your moneys worth and you are going to have a fantastic time.

theres no way i can be sure i have ever even had the same pills as you. but ill admit, i would like to try several pills that arent a poke, real dolphins, buhdhas, etc. but i havent yet, and as of the last almost 2 years i have only been taking pokes because they never fail (havent yet.) 

im just saying, its a huge press right now, and the pills are high quality. theres thousands of more than satisfied users who have had experience with the pills who will attest to the fact that they are amazing. 

and they are way more available than most every other pill (at least where i live.) so theyre essentially fighting the war against pipes and other adulterated pills. which is HUGE because theyre putting who are pressing low mdxx and adulterated pills out of business, which im sure we can all agree is a good thing.


----------



## davearch07

I've had mints,pokeballs and those white rolex's from wisocnsin and i would choose ANY mint over them anyday. I dont know how people can say one pill is better then another if theyve never had the other pill...amiright? firstmoment your seriously reppin pokeballs like there king shit, you dont no how many mints ive given to people at festivals and they all say "damn i didnt think they made beans like this anymore, these remind me of how beans used to be in 99" The mints are wafers there not packed with caffeine and majority filler.


----------



## firstmoment

davearch07 said:


> I've had mints,pokeballs and those white rolex's from wisocnsin and i would choose ANY mint over them anyday. I dont know how people can say one pill is better then another if theyve never had the other pill...amiright? firstmoment your seriously reppin pokeballs like there king shit, you dont no how many mints ive given to people at festivals and they all say "damn i didnt think they made beans like this anymore, these remind me of how beans used to be in 99" The mints are wafers there not packed with caffeine and majority filler.



well i never had any beans in 99, but im sure they were great. i hope im near you at a festival when youre just giving away mints to people, because i would like to try one.

and i stated a bunch of times that im not saying one pill is better than the other when it comes to chemical potency. im saying theyre way more popular, accessible, and reliable.

sorry if i come off like im the "king shit" as you put it. but if you put it to a vote or if we had a dealer and customer choice awards, pokes would win. simply because like i said, they are popular, accessible, and reliable. 

and thats why they, in my opinon, are dominating the market right now. at least where i live and from what i hear in 4 of my surrounding states (OR, NV, AZ, and TX) and putting people pressing pipes and adulterated pills out of business.

so maybe a pill that is dominating the market in 5 states is not a big deal, and im totally wrong. but i dont think so.


----------



## davearch07

well yeah pokes are more widespread and the pokeguy has a larger operation going on but its quality over quanity and accessibility. I mean if i lived in cali i would eat pokes don't get me wrong but as with pokes, mints our always reliable and popular and accessible (if u live in illionois that is) the only thing the pokes have on us is a fancy press and more quanity. I think the mintman doesnt wanna get widespread like the pokes, he wants to keeep the love in the chi and the lucky few in indiana and wisconsin and the D. But i guarentee if the mintman and the pokeman both pressed 10 billion pills and they were equally divided up amongst the whole u.s, majority would favor the mints.


----------



## firstmoment

davearch07 said:


> well yeah pokes are more widespread and the pokeguy has a larger operation going on but its quality over quanity and accessibility. I mean if i lived in cali i would eat pokes don't get me wrong but as with pokes, mints our always reliable and popular and accessible (if u live in illionois that is) the only thing the pokes have on us is a fancy press and more quanity. I think the mintman doesnt wanna get widespread like the pokes, he wants to keeep the love in the chi and the lucky few in indiana and wisconsin and the D. But i guarentee if the mintman and the pokeman both pressed 10 billion pills and they were equally divided up amongst the whole u.s, majority would favor the mints.



i agree for the most part. i really would like to try a mint now.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

why all the fighting dudes/
who really cares, theyre both FUCKING DANK.
chill out dudes, its ECSTASY we're talking about, the drug that makes you like everyone, slow yo roll lulz.
you guys have it lucky,  i cant get shit round my part and last pills i bought were pipes. ive only had good pills twice, and they cost far too much (but were fucking dank ass orange g's so..).
be HAPPY you HAVE steady access to bomb rolls.
and honestly i agree with the thing about pokeballs providing a service.
from what it soudns like, every other pill in CA is a pokeball. that dude is going to make it not profitable to sell shit e. and i bet he will expand and include us on the east coast eventually.


----------



## firstmoment

LSDMDMA&8627383 said:
			
		

> and honestly i agree with the thing about pokeballs providing a service.
> from what it soudns like, every other pill in CA is a pokeball. that dude is going to make it not profitable to sell shit e. and i bet he will expand and include us on the east coast eventually.



thats what im sayin


----------



## sir_thizzalot

firstmoment said:


> where were you on june 25 and 26? i seen people who barely spoke english looking pokes. people with all sorts of european accents and australian accents lookin for pokes. so yes they do. they traveled from out of the US to come to a specific event and were looking for pokes.
> 
> im not going to argue over which pill is better because i didnt press them, and we all have different preferences as to what we like in our pills. but to not be able to comprehend that the poke press has accomplished what most distributors would ideally like to accomplish is asinine and naive.
> 
> people want them because theyre probably as close to a guaranteed roll as youre going to get imo, without a test kit. and lets face it, more people dont have test kits than people who do have one. and any well informed person these days will agree: when you buy a poke especially from a trusted source, you got your moneys worth and you are going to have a fantastic time.
> 
> theres no way i can be sure i have ever even had the same pills as you. but ill admit, i would like to try several pills that arent a poke, real dolphins, buhdhas, etc. but i havent yet, and as of the last almost 2 years i have only been taking pokes because they never fail (havent yet.)
> 
> im just saying, its a huge press right now, and the pills are high quality. theres thousands of more than satisfied users who have had experience with the pills who will attest to the fact that they are amazing.
> 
> and they are way more available than most every other pill (at least where i live.) so theyre essentially fighting the war against pipes and other adulterated pills. which is HUGE because theyre putting who are pressing low mdxx and adulterated pills out of business, which im sure we can all agree is a good thing.



errr, I wasn't thinking of that, I really just think that if people were going to that and looking for socal pills pokeballs would have been the best bet.  I was told those "lolipop/pokeballs" were stronger than normal pokes actually but I never touched one of those.



davearch07 said:


> I've had mints,pokeballs and those white rolex's from wisocnsin and i would choose ANY mint over them anyday. I dont know how people can say one pill is better then another if theyve never had the other pill...amiright? firstmoment your seriously reppin pokeballs like there king shit, you dont no how many mints ive given to people at festivals and they all say "damn i didnt think they made beans like this anymore, these remind me of how beans used to be in 99" The mints are wafers there not packed with caffeine and majority filler.



 Those white rolex where no where near as good as the later yellow dolphins, and not as good as tan or pink rolex or white diamonds.  But I'm not putting mints down, I've never had one so I won't even take a guess


----------



## sir_thizzalot

rbe10741 said:


> white diamonds were speedy



A little, but if they had meth it wasn't much.  Every one of the pills seems more speedy than clean mdma, but they've come up clean on Edata(oldd white rolex).  And I'm not one to deny meth being in pills I like, I hate it when people do that, I'm just saying they weren't anything close to being meth bombs or even giving a real crash.  Just check all the love on PR for those!
Yellow diamonds are out now from that press, not sure how they are though, I'm sticking with buddhas for now(which I still haven't had, I don't think they're the best from this press but everybody seems to love them that I've talked to).


----------



## raver2008

I dont understand how ppl are calling the pokes FIRE and all that, are they better than most pills nowadays? Yes no doubt, but there like 85 mg of mdma, which is like a mdma medium pill. its common knowledge the mints are stronger pills, and also dont have caffiene in them there only mdma so there obviously the better pill. But yeah pokes are still good, just not anything special.   

 And saying the reason there everywhere is because there good not because there mass produced is laughable. Look at all the head shape pills all the cut outs that are pipes, they are EVERYWHERE all across the world, and they suck fucking dick. Know why, becuase there mass produced. Yeah ppl obviously are gonna buy pokes to sell if the option is there but the reason they are so avalible is because theres so many of them. If all of a sudden the mint man started pumping out millions and millions of mints they'd be flooding every area of the US because they are the best pill out there right now.

 And the fact that pokes are dominating the market in alot of states shouldnt be a surprise when all there is in those states besides pokes is pipes and speed or weak mdma pills, if the mints hit those states pokes wouldnt be dominating the market there much longer


----------



## davearch07

^nice post, i totally agree


----------



## sir_thizzalot

raver2008 said:


> I dont understand how ppl are calling the pokes FIRE and all that, are they better than most pills nowadays? Yes no doubt, but there like 85 mg of mdma, which is like a mdma medium pill. its common knowledge the mints are stronger pills, and also dont have caffiene in them there only mdma so there obviously the better pill. But yeah pokes are still good, just not anything special.
> 
> And saying the reason there everywhere is because there good not because there mass produced is laughable. Look at all the head shape pills all the cut outs that are pipes, they are EVERYWHERE all across the world, and they suck fucking dick. Know why, becuase there mass produced. Yeah ppl obviously are gonna buy pokes to sell if the option is there but the reason they are so avalible is because theres so many of them. If all of a sudden the mint man started pumping out millions and millions of mints they'd be flooding every area of the US because they are the best pill out there right now.
> 
> And the fact that pokes are dominating the market in alot of states shouldnt be a surprise when all there is in those states besides pokes is pipes and speed or weak mdma pills, if the mints hit those states pokes wouldnt be dominating the market there much longer



YES!  This is exactly right.  The hype over them seemed to have a chain reaction where tons of people think they're just the best thing ever.  Also good explaining about how them being THE pill in some states doesn't mean much.


----------



## chi town mints

i live in chicago and of course i love mints. today i was lucky enough to come across yellow clover pokies   !!! i'm excited to try the battle between the mint and the pokeball but i am pretty confident i will side with the mints. PLUR


----------



## davearch07

Theres 2 new batches of pokes out that are dirty, those CU's tested for amphetamine and theres reports on those blue lady pokes that people barely rolled off 2 pills. so it looks like the pokeguy is taking advantage of his good rep to make a few more bucks. The mint pills only seem to amaze me batch after batch.


----------



## firstmoment

davearch07 said:


> Theres 2 new batches of pokes out that are dirty, those CU's tested for amphetamine and theres reports on those blue lady pokes that people barely rolled off 2 pills. so it looks like the pokeguy is taking advantage of his good rep to make a few more bucks. The mint pills only seem to amaze me batch after batch.



when it comes to those blue naked ladies, those were not pressed by the real poke master. the poke stamp was too deep into the pill, so was the lady.

plus the blue was way to solid of a color, the poke master makes all his pills almost a pastel color, using very little coloring to make his pills light.

and as for the CU's, which i have seen personally, and gotten a report from a friend who rolled them, they are legit as any other he says. and as for what i saw they pill looked to be a real poke press.

and the pink chanels i have also seen, and they too appear to be a real poke. i have also heard a review from someone on that pill and it too was reviewed as a standard poke roll would be reviewed.

i am yet to consume either the purple CU or pink chanel. but i plan on doing so and when i do i will write a full report.

ive also heard rumors of white diamond pokes (saw one report.) and saw a green naked lady poke (with out image) report. but im hoping that wasnt just a troll because i would like a naked lady poke.


----------



## socalthizzn

davearch07 said:


> Theres 2 new batches of pokes out that are dirty, those CU's tested for amphetamine and theres reports on those blue lady pokes that people barely rolled off 2 pills. so it looks like the pokeguy is taking advantage of his good rep to make a few more bucks. The mint pills only seem to amaze me batch after batch.



Cus testes for ket not amp, marq had red indicating ket not amp, amp is orange/brownish or tbe marqios. Emericanpie has tested now 3 pokes claimed ket (same red ring) one sent into ed.org and was mdma 5 caffeine 1 the clovers had no ket effects according to users the cus either... So as for dirty pokes i doubt the blue ladies are real pokes, aparently theres green ladies in socal according to rumors.


----------



## thechamp

There is NO contest. I'll take the mints all day over pokeballs. I tried the purple CUs and white diamonds, and didn't roll long/ never really had an intense peak. All of my friends felt the same way.


----------



## davearch07

I decided against trading sum mints for those yellow clover pokes becuase a friend told me they were a alright roll but not that intense unless u double drop off the bat followed by some more, and this kid never eats more then 2 mints and he ate 5 pokes that night.


----------



## socalthizzn

Finito!!!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I will be in the windy city later this week, hopefully I will come across these mints in my travels.  If I do, I'll video the testing of them.


----------



## davearch07

^Can i reccomend a venue that you should come to? or would that be against guidelines


----------



## socalthizzn

davearch07 said:


> ^Can i reccomend a venue that you should come to? or would that be against guidelines



Pm her.


----------



## chi town mints

yellow clover pokes were super mild (took one). mints all day


----------



## Asyd420

red A mints firrreee


----------



## Keaton

Pokeballs=fire
Haven't tested mints yet but _REALLY_ want to.


----------



## socalthizzn

This thread makes each pills cock look enormus.


----------



## davearch07

Just tried the new  grn A's, O's, yellow/grnb-balls and blue equals. All blew my mind at a festival. talked to alot of ppl and basically evreyone who knew there stuff were on mints. Also got to try blue lacoste poke and it was actually alot stronger then other pokes ive taken. I took the blue lacoste ontop of like 5 mints but it deff boosted my roll, not bad but not mint status/


----------



## Asyd420

theres other pokes goin around the chi?


----------



## ados

I have only been around the mdma scene for a few months now, and I have been wondering, when did pokeballs start appearing? They are fucking everywhere in socal, and they are cheap as hell.


----------



## six70

^ how much do they go for ?


----------



## dablow

ok lets dead this whole discussion. if mints are 100-140 and 150-200mg mdxx high then pokes are atleast 90mg proof is here. http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1781 http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1783 http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1784 http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1782 all of those are exactly the same. and someone mentioned the mint man likes to add a little ket sometimes, well obviously so does the poke. so therefore it doesnt matter, 90 is close to a 100. even so drop 2 to get 1 mint at its best possible that hasnt been proven, but isnt doubtable. so really if you drop 5 pokes that 90mg ea to roll which would equal up to 420mg of md as said earlier then you seriously need to take a BREAK.


----------



## Keaton

socalthizzn; said:
			
		

> This thread makes each pills cock look enormus.



Proving your point:
White diamond pokes are the best pills I've come accross to date. By far my new favorite. 


If someone wants to hook my up with a few mints, I'd be more than willing to be a guinea pig of sorts


----------



## ducednig

socalthizzn said:


> End of june event 185000 same company end of july event 10,000 that will let everyone know how many non ravers came out for end of june. Imo thats y it was runined. Im off topic tho prolly get comment removee, o well



im not trying to blatantly correct you but im just stating what i think
the event at the end of june had 185k attendees mainly because it attracted little low key underground ravers from small towns all over the world by its trailer, yup the trailer was the thing that made ME go.
also it wasn't 18+ back than, now its STrictly 18+ making so many younger ravers not be able to attend any more massives.
and the event at the end of july isn't really as well known as the one in june, atleast that's what i think.
not because "non ravers came out to attend it, and they ruined it".
also please nobody say people under the age of 18 aren't true ravers or ravers at all because i know alot of responsible younger ravers as much as older ones.
but yeah, im kinda off topic too, or really off topic lol.

on topic-
ive tried pokeballs, theyre bomb, clean as a muhfucka, but honestly i think its pretty obvious the mints are better lol. i wanna try one lol


----------



## SourDiesel2986

I'm around Chi town but cannot find mints no one really seems to know what that means.  I need to meet some new people...cannot believe I'm here but have not tried them


----------



## Chicago66

xtc is "AOK"


----------



## Asyd420

*mintz*

Green A's, Red A's


----------



## TokinDerrick

those look tasty!


----------



## RandomGuy123

They do indeed look extra tasty, bring them to Texas please .


----------



## Asyd420

they are some of the best x ive had in a long time... and if i could get down to texas with these i would. it just seems like th MM doesnt really want them out of chicago compared to pokeballs where those are all over the west coast.


----------



## firstmoment

Asyd420 said:


> Green A's, Red A's





thats just not fair


----------



## mdmaftw!

Detroits ravers are crying for mints or pokeballs! ((((( ;'''(


----------



## Asyd420

if you want mints you gotta take a drive down to the chi. the farthest ive heard of mint making it was wisconsin


----------



## mdmaftw!

thats basically the same distance lol..... besides my car is totalled so im fucked and out of luck :'(


----------



## Asyd420

thats too bad man, were flooded over here with those green A's


----------



## xskeetlezx

if a mint can feel like the time i took .2 of some of the best molly in one pill i think these stomp anything else out there and thats saying something


----------



## avrolling

Idk out here pokes rule the world.. 2 of the GOOD transformer pokes had me going strong for atleast 4 hours. I've never had a mint do that.... EVAR!! 

(edit: by "going strong" I mean peaking ect...)


----------



## Bearlove

Does anyone know for sure the MG's in the Mints?    I know the pokes were tested at around 90mgs.


----------



## mdmaftw!

I dont know exactly but i have heard from different people there is around 100-110-120 mg of mdma in them


----------



## Asyd420

mdmaftw! said:


> I dont know exactly but i have heard from different people there is around 100-110-120 mg of mdma in them



thats seems about right


----------



## i roll balls

i have only taken pokies before but those mints look great


----------



## SleepingTaper

Anyone else happen to see this?? I hope the Mint man is still okay. It would break my heart to see anything happen to him. Stay Safe Everyone!!!

http://www.cookcountysheriff.org/press_page/press_EcstasyBust_09_24_2010.html

http://www.cookcountysheriff.com/press_page/press_EcstasyBust_09_27_2010.html


----------



## mattnotrik

It seems that its done a little differently in the US, everyone is saying that the pokeballs are some major brand but its only because they are copyrighting there pill with the pokeball stamp??  I bet theres labs/People in holland there are responsible for a shit load of different stamps, but they arejust wanting to try something new each time so they are not recgonised as the same person.

With the pokeballs though I can only see them going down hill? They are never going to put any MORE md in the pill than previously, why spend more money putting more md content into the pill when they have already created such a name for themselves. Im sure though if supplies start to dry up they wont hesitate to start dishing out the dirt.

They seem like a nice MEDIUM strength pill though and I guess its good to have a constant supply but I think if people just start trusting the stamp before testing it could go a little wrong. Them mints do look tasty though..

I guess holland has a simiar supplier, these pills just look so nice, and with them each contaning a very generous mdma content holland definatley produces the best pills in the world.





170mg (Elephants)




150-200mg (Fast Forward)
*Double* the mdma content as most pokeballs^^




170-185mg (Stand Bys)


----------



## ontopofit

*mmm*

You guys don't know how lucky you are because where I live pills with any mdma in them are very very rare around here...


----------



## raver2008

^^ I hear ya there I would love to have pills like the mints or even pokeballs constantly in my area


----------



## Keaton

mattnotrik; said:
			
		

> It seems that its done a little differently in the US, everyone is saying that the pokeballs are some major brand but its only because they are copyrighting there pill with the pokeball stamp??  I bet theres labs/People in holland there are responsible for a shit load of different stamps, but they arejust wanting to try something new each time so they are not recgonised as the same person.
> 
> With the pokeballs though I can only see them going down hill? They are never going to put any MORE md in the pill than previously, why spend more money putting more md content into the pill when they have already created such a name for themselves. Im sure though if supplies start to dry up they wont hesitate to start dishing out the dirt.
> 
> They seem like a nice MEDIUM strength pill though and I guess its good to have a constant supply but I think if people just start trusting the stamp before testing it could go a little wrong. Them mints do look tasty though..
> 
> I guess holland has a simiar supplier, these pills just look so nice, and with them each contaning a very generous mdma content holland definatley produces the best pills in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170mg (Elephants)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150-200mg (Fast Forward)
> *Double* the mdma content as most pokeballs^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170-185mg (Stand Bys)



Did you consume those pills?
In most cases, here anyways, out pressed pills are pipes.. Is it different in other parts of the world?


----------



## mattnotrik

They are lab tested as the above value, alot of pills here that are outpressed are mdma, there is no general trend...


----------



## firstmoment

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Did you consume those pills?
> In most cases, here anyways, out pressed pills are pipes.. Is it different in other parts of the world?



ya. its different in other parts of the world.


----------



## hunt4mints

i cant say shit about pokeballs but usually i second guess taking more then two mints cause i dont need to roll that much balls


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

thizzlam those pills are NL government lab tested.
look on PR Netherlands, apparently in teh NL there are government test centers where you can take your rolls and they give you an exact MG amount of whatevers in it and the spread theyve noticed from that stamp.
i looked on PR NL and those 3 pilsl arent close to the only ones that strong there..their pills are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## stoneddave

Bearlove said:


> Does anyone know for sure the MG's in the Mints?    I know the pokes were tested at around 90mgs.



No one knows for sure but I would say they have ranged from 75mg-120mg if I had to take a guess. Only 1 maybe 2 were in the 120mg range, most are around 100-110mg, the 75mg guess was not with any recent mints. All the ones that have come out in the last year and a half or so have been at least 95-100mg, maybe a little more...He started off on a high note, first 3 pills were all mindblowing, but then went through a totally random phase where some would be great, some would be okay, some kinda disappointing, but lately his pills have become very consistent and all great, he seems to be laying off the use of K in his most of his pills now as well, the pills he presses now don't have that sedated, slightly trippy feel to them like so many of his past pills did.


----------



## Dsargkf

Apparently the pokeball ratio has changed from MDMA: 5 / Caffeine: 1 to a difference of MDMA: 30 / Caffeine: 1.

Source: http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2019


Maybe he could have upped the MDMA dose a bit more? Unlikely though, probably just added less caffeine and more binder. Oh well, we can dream.


----------



## mattnotrik

I very much doubt he has added 6x the content of mdma lol probally just put alot let caffeine in there.


----------



## i roll balls

mattnotrik said:


> It seems that its done a little differently in the US, everyone is saying that the pokeballs are some major brand but its only because they are copyrighting there pill with the pokeball stamp??  I bet theres labs/People in holland there are responsible for a shit load of different stamps, but they arejust wanting to try something new each time so they are not recgonised as the same person.
> 
> With the pokeballs though I can only see them going down hill? They are never going to put any MORE md in the pill than previously, why spend more money putting more md content into the pill when they have already created such a name for themselves. Im sure though if supplies start to dry up they wont hesitate to start dishing out the dirt.
> 
> They seem like a nice MEDIUM strength pill though and I guess its good to have a constant supply but I think if people just start trusting the stamp before testing it could go a little wrong. Them mints do look tasty though..
> 
> I guess holland has a simiar supplier, these pills just look so nice, and with them each contaning a very generous mdma content holland definatley produces the best pills in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170mg (Elephants)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150-200mg (Fast Forward)
> *Double* the mdma content as most pokeballs^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170-185mg (Stand Bys)



those pills look great but the thing is with pokes in cali are theyre cheap and a nice clean roll even if medium dosed and since ive had my first one almost 2 years ago they have been if anything stronger the last few times..


----------



## foxyloxy55

I'm from the east coast and I've never had a pokeball or a mint, but if I got to choose one, I'd choose a mint. I like they way the look: small and simple. Old school. So many pills these days are just ridiculous in size and shape and they're usually fake. The mints look delicious. 

I think it's funny though that people keep making the claim that pokeballs are everywhere. They're mostly in Cali, I've heard of them in Vegas, Texas, Arizona, and Florida, but they're not that common in most parts of the US. Regional just like the mints.


----------



## thizzleman138

um ive had many pokes but no mints... they sound appetizing so if theres ever a time i need to go to chicago ill get some


----------



## firstmoment

foxyloxy55 said:


> I'm from the east coast and I've never had a pokeball or a mint, but if I got to choose one, I'd choose a mint. I like they way the look: small and simple. Old school. So many pills these days are just ridiculous in size and shape and they're usually fake. The mints look delicious.
> 
> I think it's funny though that people keep making the claim that pokeballs are everywhere. They're mostly in Cali, I've heard of them in Vegas, Texas, Arizona, and Florida, but they're not that common in most parts of the US. Regional just like the mints.



mints are no where near as common as pokes. pokes are also in the hawaiian islands, utah, and in some cases michigan.

pokes are everywhere, mints are not. its that simple

u must be new to the scene...

pokes flood the entire southwest.

the mints do not "flood" anywhere, even chi-town where theyre supposed to come from.

users in the chi report going to clubs and asking other chi-city-ans if they got mints and people look at the them like "wtf are mints? u got bad breathe?"

here in cali u can go to an event with 40,000 people and we ALL know what pokes are.


----------



## Asyd420

firstmoment said:


> mints are no where near as common as pokes. pokes are also in the hawaiian islands, utah, and in some cases michigan.
> 
> pokes are everywhere, mints are not. its that simple
> 
> u must be new to the scene...
> 
> pokes flood the entire southwest.
> 
> the mints do not "flood" anywhere, even chi-town where theyre supposed to come from.
> 
> users in the chi report going to clubs and asking other chi-city-ans if they got mints and people look at the them like "wtf are mints? u got bad breathe?"
> 
> here in cali u can go to an event with 40,000 people and we ALL know what pokes are.



pokes do flood most of the southwest, and there has been one occasion where my buddys found a couple of yellow clover pokes. but coming from them those were no where near a mint. A lot of the people over here in the chi dont know what mints are, most of people here just get what they think is ecstasy and then they end up getting a pipe.. Btw, just off topic were called Chicagoans.


----------



## firstmoment

Asyd420 said:


> pokes do flood most of the southwest, and there has been one occasion where my buddys found a couple of yellow clover pokes. but coming from them those were no where near a mint. A lot of the people over here in the chi dont know what mints are, most of people here just get what they think is ecstasy and then they end up getting a pipe.. Btw, just off topic were called Chicagoans.



i am yet to try a mint, but i will concede and admit they are more than likely a pill containing more mdma than the pokes.

but even you will agree that there are way more pokes around than mints. pokes are mass produced compared to mints.

that was my only point.


----------



## crobarkid

being from chicago, i personally havnt tried any mints, however i was in LA last March and can tell u the pokes r fire. 2 hit hard for 5hrs and the comedown was very clean and i slept like a baby. I tested them and all 3 tests were solid dark colors.  One of my fav. rolls, not to mention the atmosphere was stellar.
Based on what ive read though,  nobody has ever mentioned anything other than"mints r some of the best ever", i have never seen a test other than solid dark colors on mints, some people do however have negetive things to say about some pokes, and some tests have even proved it.  
I currently am on a manhunt for some mints, so i can put these bad boys to the test up against pokes!
I think its great that there is still some fire pills goin around the states with all the garbage floating around


----------



## trakstar

i really wanna try mints but pokeballs are amazing..


----------



## starbursts

what ive just received in wisconsin

no pic shows up >.>

http://imgur.com/QFvCh


----------



## crobarkid

starbursts, no need to test those my friend, u have found some true mints.  no doubt about it.  if youve never had em, b prepared to get floored.  The blue ones you got are called "blanks" , those are the latest batch goin around.  from what ive heard and read on pillreports, those are lots of peoples favorite.  you have a good connect !


----------



## zakkula

those mints look fire! i just moved to illinois from the south, where u have to drive 3 hours to find a decent bean. i can't wait to get to some shows and get my hands on some of those! every test i've seen on those has been completely legit


----------



## raydynGOTF626

*pokeball allday*

I'd always a have a good roll with n e poke. I just had a yellow dragonfly poke. I also took Purple LV for edc. bomb. "is plur out there?"


----------



## Asyd420

crobarkid said:


> starbursts, no need to test those my friend, u have found some true mints.  no doubt about it.  if youve never had em, b prepared to get floored.  The blue ones you got are called "blanks" , those are the latest batch goin around.  from what ive heard and read on pillreports, those are lots of peoples favorite.  you have a good connect !


 i heard those blue blanks are mda.. god i hope


----------



## crobarkid

yea i heard the same. the mintman never lets us down.  Def. gonna try and find these


----------



## Warped Reality

Sorry if I sound a bit like a newbie but haha, are mints a type of pill? I'm aware of the pokes, but have never heard of mints.


----------



## TearItDown

Mints are a common chicago-based roll press. 

This whole thread is a joke to me. Pokeballs are usually regarded as amazing rolls, but come on. 95 mg? I'm sorry, but no one's gonna get floored off of 95 mils. I've never tried poke's before but I've definitely had rolls with more than 95 mgs of MDxx in them.


----------



## zakkula

somebody needs to send a mint in to get it tested, so curious to kno how they stack up mg wise


----------



## mollycoddled

never had pokeballs but mints are soo nice... I'm in wisconsin and they are easily the best as far as pills go, probably wouldnt even bother with a pill unless it was a mint TBH... tho id take molly over pills anyday cause we always have pretty nice powder going around and its much more reliable


----------



## warmachine22

Man I am from CT, and I want to reminisce for a sec here. Back in 2000 there were some triple X's going around like Davearch has in his pics, but white. i will tell you I took one of those buy itself, and I was rolling face for...I lost track of time that night...so for a long time. Now there were some other rolls floating around CT at the time, and they were comin for a while everywhere. They are called pisces. Now one night I took bothe the triple X's and the pisces at the same time...i was floored all night,a nd have never been floored before or since. I would guestimate the triple X to be MDXX HIGH, and the pisces also high. I think they both had around 150 mg which if combined is a grand total of 300mg...wholy shit whata night. I laid on this girls shoulder for a long time HAHA. As long as the pilss are clean and have a substantial amount of the goodies in them...then your in bussiness. Happy rolling ppls. PLUR


----------



## t.ska

i can speak for az in that atm we are flooded with pokeballs. Wayyyyy more than last year at this time. That said, i would take those holland rolls over anything anytime.


----------



## graffmatic730

Plur


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

once again, 90mg aint shit for a dose
molly>pokes


----------



## VincentOnE

Mayun, wish I had the chance to try either ;/


----------



## i roll balls

deffo for those holland ones but i'm almwayss down for a mint too..


----------



## socalthizzn

LSDMDMA&9087344 said:
			
		

> once again, 90mg aint shit for a dose
> molly>pokes




Wut ur molly look like?


----------



## brandonerr

firstmoment said:


> mints are no where near as common as pokes. pokes are also in the hawaiian islands, utah, and in some cases michigan.
> 
> pokes are everywhere, mints are not. its that simple
> 
> u must be new to the scene...
> 
> pokes flood the entire southwest.
> 
> the mints do not "flood" anywhere, even chi-town where theyre supposed to come from.
> 
> users in the chi report going to clubs and asking other chi-city-ans if they got mints and people look at the them like "wtf are mints? u got bad breathe?"
> 
> here in cali u can go to an event with 40,000 people and we ALL know what pokes are.



If mints don't flood anywhere then how are we drowning in them huh?


----------



## socalthizzn

brandonerr said:


> If mints don't flood anywhere then how are we drowning in them huh?



All 10 of ya drowning in mints? Flood? Sounds like drowning. Kettle one from the bottle is the dinner warriors eat on the night of battle.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

thizzn if i can find the pic ill show yuo
half g of rocks, if i cna find the pic
moonrocks yo


----------



## warmachine22

I just want to say something about all of you disputing these two pills; it doesn't matter what the pill is or how known it is or whatever the case may be. All that matters is if it is qaulity MDMA..that is all. As long as whoever makes either the Poke or the Mint puts pure MDMA there is nothing to talk about. Who cares if the pokes range from 90 to maybe 120, and the Mints are supposed 120 and up; as long as it gets you where you want to go then that is all that should matter. Oh, on a side not in the Netherlans there are some red stars with an "r" encircled on the back that have been tested at like 130 to 140, and some brown christmas trees that have been tested to have 199mg...so there. That should end the dispute. Come on 199mgs..that is a bomb ass night in anyones book.... PLUR.


----------



## stoneddave

brandonerr said:


> If mints don't flood anywhere then how are we drowning in them huh?



Nobody is drowning in mints...If you have a solid mint connect then good for you, but nobody is drowning in mints. Mints are still tough to come by for a lot of Chicagoans. Pokeballs are all over the place, and probably nowhere near as difficult for people in Cali to find as mints are for Chicagoans to find.

And I fully agree with warmachine's post. The mints are amazing, but to make it seem like they kick the shit out of pokeballs in strength and quality is probably quite an exaggeration (never tried pokes so IDK), but regardless, so many of these people talk like they are the be all end all of pills and that's just not true. Maybe better than probably 95% of pills in the US, but still don't hold a key to Holland pills. I mean come on, 150+mg in a pill? Those are some serious pills.


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

Asyd420 said:


> i heard those blue blanks are mda.. god i hope



YES the new blue blanks are MDA .
Got a few green a's along with blue blanks, I took the green a's and friend took 3 blue blanks and said he tripped nuts, and alot of people on pillreports said it was mda too.


----------



## snowboarder7791

mollycoddled said:


> never had pokeballs but mints are soo nice... I'm in wisconsin and they are easily the best as far as pills go, probably wouldnt even bother with a pill unless it was a mint TBH... tho id take molly over pills anyday cause we always have pretty nice powder going around and its much more reliable



ive had a chance to take both... and id say mints over pokeballs but cant say pokes are bad either... im just happy to get decent stuff here in northeast wi


----------



## thizzleman138

i was rather disappointed with my last pokeball.. but they seem to be quite clean nevertheless... if i ever find myself a mint i'll be sure to save it for a special occation


----------



## i roll balls

thizzleman138 said:


> i was rather disappointed with my last pokeball.. but they seem to be quite clean nevertheless... if i ever find myself a mint i'll be sure to save it for a special occation



which poke was this?


----------



## TearItDown

LSDMDMA&9087344 said:
			
		

> once again, 90mg aint shit for a dose
> molly>pokes



That's what I'm saying. these cali kids munching their 90 mg pills doesn't stand up to most of the shit available in the north east. Reliable MDA and MDMA powder (not to mention straight ROCK) trumps those shitty presses every day of the week. I sort of want raves to be banned in cali, maybe those e tards will travel east and see what quality MDxx is really like. (not saying poke's aren't quality exactly, but in comparison they're LOL)


----------



## rbe10741

i have had the good fortune of trying both. i had the blue transformer pokeballs and the red dot mints. i think the mints are better personally. super clean no filler in them at all put them on my tongue and it dissolved in 3 seconds. the pokeballs just had me sitting on the floor the whole time. if i wanted to be a puddle on the floor id take molly. mints ftw


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

TearItDown said:


> That's what I'm saying. these cali kids munching their 90 mg pills doesn't stand up to most of the shit available in the north east. Reliable MDA and MDMA powder (not to mention straight ROCK) trumps those shitty presses every day of the week. I sort of want raves to be banned in cali, maybe those e tards will travel east and see what quality MDxx is really like. (not saying poke's aren't quality exactly, but in comparison they're LOL)


fo SHO man
i get straight MDMA rock, shit will FUCK yuo up for srs
take .15 and youre gone.


----------



## firstmoment

waiting for the new batch of pokes to come out in annoying meeee.

i want that shit for xmas.


----------



## mintyfre$h

i dont know chicago is kind of flooding with the mints right now, my underworld connects tell me it isn't showing any signs of letting up anytime soon... been gettin blue blanks, green as, and red equals all day now at the drop of a hat... but it seems that i get about 50-60% blues and the other 25% of each green and red. been a little disappointed with the proportion of the pills that are just heavy MDMA (green and red) and the amount of blues that are supposedly "all MDA" (i would say about 1/2) that you gotta take 2 of to get the ball rolling hard. I mean beggars can't be choosers and us chi heads are definitely blessed beyond words. I heard that the new dot press is absolutely amazing, does anybody know if they are going to be as prominent, or replace, the current fyre we all been seeing? I would like the volume of MDA mixes to be edged out by undisputable pure molly presses like the smaller batch pieces (green and red ones)


----------



## davearch07

new rainbow bowlinballs- strong as fack, havnt blown up so hard in years off 1 pill


----------



## chi town mints

bb's are always mda^^^

just got some new yellow =....wouldn't say were flooded. i'm just one of the fortunate ones that is plugged


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

lol this thread is the lolz
kids fighting over which pills are best
Tearitdown said it well, here on the east the pills arent nearly as good, but molly is more available/prevalent and whatnot.
molly>pills at the end of the day


----------



## Asyd420

Chicago's Finest
Pink A and Green Bowling Ball




Green Bowling Ball




Yellow Equal


----------



## chi town mints

@trueblue8- Please test the new yellow equals with robadope! i took some last night and i swear they are a mdma/mda combo. i felt the melting sensation and the trippy mindstate of other mda based pills but i still have the loved up and energetic feelings of mdma based. other reports on PR are saying the same thing. ive had pretty much every other color equal and they have always been just mdma it seemed like.


----------



## dablow

TearItDown said:


> That's what I'm saying. these cali kids munching their 90 mg pills doesn't stand up to most of the shit available in the north east. Reliable MDA and MDMA powder (not to mention straight ROCK) trumps those shitty presses every day of the week. I sort of want raves to be banned in cali, maybe those e tards will travel east and see what quality MDxx is really like. (not saying poke's aren't quality exactly, but in comparison they're LOL)



hmm, well the only difference i see is that you say you can easily obtain mda. and it is a WHOLE lot easier to cut molly rather than a pill that will only be pressed once. in what way is 90mg of your mdma better than 90mg of mdma in a poke? no pun intended but please enlighten me. and there is just as pure molly caps in cali as there is where you live. so let me ask you a question, a presser has pure md and presses ills that are exactly 100mg each and holds a bag of molly to the side, puts 100mg in a caps does that make his caps better than his ills?


----------



## Asyd420

chi town mints said:


> @trueblue8- Please test the new yellow equals with robadope! i took some last night and i swear they are a mdma/mda combo. i felt the melting sensation and the trippy mindstate of other mda based pills but i still have the loved up and energetic feelings of mdma based. other reports on PR are saying the same thing. ive had pretty much every other color equal and they have always been just mdma it seemed like.



im pretty sure you are right, i ingested all three last night by taking a pink A and then about 10 min later i took the green bowling ball, then i started feeling great. but i did notice the same thing you did with the Yellow equal. i do believe that there i hint of mda.


----------



## TearItDown

dablow said:


> hmm, well the only difference i see is that you say you can easily obtain mda. and it is a WHOLE lot easier to cut molly rather than a pill that will only be pressed once. in what way is 90mg of your mdma better than 90mg of mdma in a poke? no pun intended but please enlighten me. and there is just as pure molly caps in cali as there is where you live. so let me ask you a question, a presser has pure md and presses ills that are exactly 100mg each and holds a bag of molly to the side, puts 100mg in a caps does that make his caps better than his ills?



I don't even know what you're asking out of me...sorry.


----------



## chi town mints

new white dots


----------



## zakkula

finally got my hands on some blue blanks the other night at a show, after being moved here for 2 months... hands down dankest rolls ive ever had in my life, so clean, and only took 2 and was rollin so hard. especially after a 3 month break. so impressed by the mints, i highly doubt pokes got shit on em. but would still like to try the pokes


----------



## chi town mints

@bigeasy711-they were great. took them at deadmau5 at soildier field and blew up so hard i almost puked. = are always my favorite mint stamp.

@trueblu8- glad you like my stuff. just added a few pics of the bommers i used to get alll day every day


----------



## bigeasy711

trueblu8 said:


> Wow.  Very nice chi town.



Tb8- I have seen you on PR quite a bit and always appreciate your posts. I have been a long time member here and there, but have never posted because my questions are usually answered by other posters. This time I have not seen the info that I'm looking for yet on either so that is why Im posting now. I have loved pretty much every mint I have had for the past 2 years or so, but my last batch was 3/4 green dots and 1/4 blue dots. Blue was great, green was weak as hell. Easily the worst one I have had. Everyone I know was disappointed. Now I have an opportunity to get some green equals and am a little gun shy. The pink equals I have had are flame and the yellows were great too, but not as good as the pink. I have never tried the green so I wanted to know if you have had any experience with them.

Thanks,
BE


----------



## bigeasy711

chi town mints said:


> @bigeasy711-they were great. took them at deadmau5 at soildier field and blew up so hard i almost puked. = are always my favorite mint stamp.
> 
> @trueblu8- glad you like my stuff. just added a few pics of the bommers i used to get alll day every day



CTM- Thanks for the response. I was writing that to tb8, while you were posting that. I really appreciate the info. I agree on the equals so far, but would you compare the green favorably to the pink ones. Those have been my favorite since the green asterisks from early last year.


----------



## chi town mints

the pink = were deff some of my favorite pills ever next to pink a's, they were maybe a little bit stronger than the greens but not by much (if at all). if you have two point scale you will find that when you get mints they will weigh somewhere between .14-.19, that might play a role in strength. i always keep the heavy ones for myself:D and give my girl the other ones. every green equal press MM has made has never let anyone down. well, besides some of the originals that were randomly inconsistent.


----------



## chi town mints

btw you might not think the yellow equals were as good as the pinks because the yellows were a mda/mdma combo imo. a few others on PR have said the same thing. i felt like melting into my chair driving up to the rave and when i got to the rave i would have rather been sitting down then dancing with my girlfriend


----------



## bigeasy711

chi town mints said:


> btw you might not think the yellow equals were as good as the pinks because the yellows were a mda/mdma combo imo. a few others on PR have said the same thing. i felt like melting into my chair driving up to the rave and when i got to the rave i would have rather been sitting down then dancing with my girlfriend



Thanks again for the help. I just got a call and the ones I was asking about are gone. Now it's green bowling balls. I think I see them in your third pic, but have not tried any of the BB's yet. Any experience with those yet. He said they are definitley green and not yellow. They have specks too.


----------



## chi town mints

the bbs i have in my pic are from a batch from a few months ago, they were tye dye not even green. normally all bbs hve been mda based but i heard that these new batch of greens are just a clean dose of mdma


----------



## bigeasy711

chi town mints said:


> the bbs i have in my pic are from a batch from a few months ago, they were tye dye not even green. normally all bbs hve been mda based but i heard that these new batch of greens are just a clean dose of mdma



Sounds great. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bigeasy711

chi town mints said:


> the bbs i have in my pic are from a batch from a few months ago, they were tye dye not even green. normally all bbs hve been mda based but i heard that these new batch of greens are just a clean dose of mdma



You heard they were clean, but did you also hear if they were dank or not? I saw the lighter green bb's on PR that were posted on Feb 3. I asked my guy if they were lighter and darker and he said  they were darker green with specks. I don't usually ever worry about mints, but that last batch of green dots has me a little nervous.


----------



## Asyd420

chi town mints said:


> the bbs i have in my pic are from a batch from a few months ago, they were tye dye not even green. normally all bbs hve been mda based but i heard that these new batch of greens are just a clean dose of mdma



I know those green equals were from the middle of last year cause i took that picture..Me and a friend of mine popped 1.5 each in  Tennessee looking at the smoky mountains.. Definitely one of the best times rolling i ever had. yellow equals are def mda/ mdma combo. Pink A's are fire along with the Green BB




^Bomb


----------



## bigeasy711

Asyd420 said:


> I know those green equals were from the middle of last year cause i took that picture..Me and a friend of mine popped 1.5 each in  Tennessee looking at the smoky mountains.. Definitely one of the best times rolling i ever had. yellow equals are def mda/ mdma combo. Pink A's are bomb along with the Green BB



Thanks, Asyd. Are those Green BB's lighter or darker green?


----------



## Asyd420

Light Green


----------



## bigeasy711

CTM, Asyd, TB--- You guys rock. I just got word that they are exactly the ones that Asyd posted a pic of. I feel way more confident after reading what you have said in this thread. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## chi town mints

didnt mean to take creds for your pic asyd420, i had the same rolls at deadmau5 just never got the chance to take a pic.


----------



## chi town mints

glad i could help bigeasy.


----------



## Asyd420

chi town mints said:


> didnt mean to take creds for your pic asyd420, i had the same rolls at deadmau5 just never got the chance to take a pic.



its all good


----------



## bigeasy711

Thanks to you guys, my confidence issue with our beloved mints was short-lived. I was able to move forward and add another shiny gem to my arsenal. I really appreciated the boost.


----------



## Asyd420

nice collection


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

mmmmints. i want to try some. pokes are nothing special.


----------



## chi town mints

nice collection starbursts. you paying crazy prices for those in WI?? i personally didnt like the yellow equals. they fucked me the fuck up like no other. im just a fan of straight mdma. those are easily an mda combo i took them again at skrillex and i was seeing shit


----------



## starbursts

usually 15


----------



## zakkula

glad to see the mints are makin it to WI. i'm just a few miles south of the border so that gives me hope that after i get a good connect i wont have to drive to the city every time i want some. nice pics btw. they look delicious. so far i've only had blue blanks. best rolls i've had in a long time by far.


----------



## bigeasy711

pink =, green BB, pink A, green A, green BB

I have done the pink = and green BB and rate the pink = a little better I think. I am scooping tomorrow and can have my choice out any of these, but I think they have a little less weight of the pink =. I can also get yellow =, but I have ruled those out on my own. What order would you rate the 4 I listed above?

As always, thanks...


----------



## Asyd420

green BB- 9/10
Pink A- 10/10
Green A- 8/10
yellow equal- 9/10
still havent had the Pink = yet.
they are all really good but the pink A and Green BB were my favorite. yellows are good also if you like it a little more visual.


----------



## chi town mints

Pink a-12/10
pink =-10/10
green a-7/10
yellow equal-9/10(dont like mda that much)
 havent had green bb


----------



## thugthizzle

had green dots & yellow equals recent they good but yellow elephant pokes hittin me harder


----------



## waketheeffup

chi town mints said:


> nice collection starbursts. you paying crazy prices for those in WI?? i personally didnt like the yellow equals. they fucked me the fuck up like no other. im just a fan of straight mdma. those are easily an mda combo i took them again at skrillex and i was seeing shit



dude, i agree, someone i know and his wonderful girlfriend did NOT like the yellow equals. Too intense, lights weren't cool, had waves of feeling good then waves of feeling EXTREME anxiety (which, is really really rare in MDMA heavy mints)

To the point where a friend of someone i know who really likes to take lots of different things refuses to take mints anymore and only molly.

the person i know is really sad about that. They were at the same show btw. Skrillex is awesome and they were really really excited to see him. Had to leave an hour early

Lots of sweating, drank wayyyy too much water, felt like they had to consume lots of booze to kill the anxiety. worst headache in morning but not much of a down mood at all, it went away post headache he/she said 

fuck those pillz.

Someone i know got green bowling balls and is trying to convince his girlfriend that they are supposedly better. 

Since you had a similar experience, did you try the green bbs and feel a little better?

Just noticed you said you hadnt had green bbs yet.

Someone i know has only had blue blanks and yellow equals and have a few green bbs but hasnt tried them yet


----------



## skitoles

I want to try some mints!!! Hawaii usually gets pokes but I realized many pokes I've eaten have become weak in dosage. Many pokes are just becoming over hyped. Would love to get my hands on some mints though


----------



## rollnpeace

i kind of want to see where mints have been tested for 100-140 mgs of mdma. post a link that provides valid information about the actual contents and i'll be sold. at least people know exactly what they are getting when they pick up pokeballs. mdma and caffeine. what comes in mints? mdma, maybe some mda, and who knows what other kind of research chemical. its hard for me to believe that a pill half the size of a poke has twice the amount of mdma. the ratio wouldn't press into a solid pill


----------



## zakkula

believe it... just because they arent loaded with 200 mg of inactive filler or worse, doesnt mean they arent packed with legit mdma or mda. i honestly was skeptical at first too but after trying em once i havent questioned it since. guess he uses just enough binding agents to hold it together. instead of making a 300+mg pill with nothing good in it


----------



## Asyd420

rollnpeace said:


> i kind of want to see where mints have been tested for 100-140 mgs of mdma. post a link that provides valid information about the actual contents and i'll be sold. at least people know exactly what they are getting when they pick up pokeballs. mdma and caffeine. what comes in mints? mdma, maybe some mda, and who knows what other kind of research chemical. its hard for me to believe that a pill half the size of a poke has twice the amount of mdma. the ratio wouldn't press into a solid pill



LMAO research chemical.


----------



## nanchan

rollnpeace said:


> i kind of want to see where mints have been tested for 100-140 mgs of mdma. post a link that provides valid information about the actual contents and i'll be sold. at least people know exactly what they are getting when they pick up pokeballs. mdma and caffeine. what comes in mints? mdma, maybe some mda, and who knows what other kind of research chemical. its hard for me to believe that a pill half the size of a poke has twice the amount of mdma. the ratio wouldn't press into a solid pill



Pokes have an unreasonable amount of binder, you do know this right? In Seattle we have presses with the same amount of MDMA as pokes that are half the size and hold together just fine.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I think mints won this battle awhile ago.


----------



## waketheeffup

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I think mints won this battle awhile ago.



yep. heres the way to sum this up IMO

We like MDMA, thats what we try to get when we purchase pressed pills.

Mints crumble with the slightest of touch, which means less adulterants because we all know MDMA wont press and hold together.

Pokes are sturdy pills, aka, more adulterants.

So, which is better? Depends if you like MDMA or other drugs/caffeine


----------



## thugthizzle

like a combo of both lol pokes


----------



## RCmaster

I'd have to agree I have gotten some pokes that weren't mdxx high but in my experience and I've had over 25 types of pokes run through my hands you can spot the good from the bad based on the texture, speckles and overall look of the pill. Does anyone remember those yellow gman and green gmans that were going around? I had a sneaky suspicion that they were fakes the press was way to hard and clean and unlike all other pokes they didn't have a domed side where the poke stamp was... I haven't had a chance to try mints but have always heard really goood things.


----------



## chitown rollin

anyone heard that there are no more mints? I know there is still a buncha green microdots and bowling balls around but apparently I heard production has stopped. can anyone confirm?


----------



## 5hourenergy

chitown rollin said:


> anyone heard that there are no more mints? I know there is still a buncha green microdots and bowling balls around but apparently I heard production has stopped. can anyone confirm?



They are still plentiful but I have no idea about "production". They seem to come in waves though. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## dtfcreal

Seems like some higher ups probably fell out (I know of one specifically, but it seems like the CPD made a bigger impact than one dude), it seems like production is still strong though since theres been some new presses in the past couple weeks. Grey BB's I think. Theres some Blue Y's that are fairly recent as well.


----------



## waketheeffup

chitown rollin said:


> anyone heard that there are no more mints? I know there is still a buncha green microdots and bowling balls around but apparently I heard production has stopped. can anyone confirm?



yeah the possibility that there would be "no more mints" is really unlikely

the thing is, your "guy" probably just hasnt heard from his guy in awhile or something

theres so many stages in supplying, im sure you can even source a mint from presses over a year ago that people saved or still have. etc

thats why you see people reporting on blue blanks (that came around sometime before or during halloween season) months later on pr


----------



## 5hourenergy

waketheeffup said:


> im sure you can even source a mint from presses over a year ago that people saved or still have.



Indeed. I heard about a guy who had blue asterisks at a big show last fall.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Please do not abuse other members of the site !


----------



## waketheeffup

rollinrollinrollin said:


> Yo davearch07 your a fuking piece of shit



lol?


----------



## zakkula

waketheeffup said:


> lol?



+1...


----------



## Northern Bomber

davearch07 said:


> Ive had the chance to try to seperate stampd pokeballs and they were utterly dissappointeing, medium dose AT BEST, some of the worst "mellow" rolls ive ever had. didnt get a "balls to the wall effect on 4 pokeballs when it takes me 1.5-2 mints to get the same thing. Ive also tried the green ufc's and was also dissapoitined, talk about a 75 mg clean tab with K. nothing special at all.
> 
> You so-cal beachbums need to come down to the chi-town and try some REAL mdxx High pills. I dont think I can complain with all mints being 100-140 mg mdma on average depending on stamp and also high dose(bowlingballs mda bombs?) all tested mints had faster reactions with fizz and smoke black in a blink on an eye. not even 3-4 second reaction like your high dose beans which are really on the medium side and you gotta pop 3-4 to be satisfied like i did with m&m poke's, with no tolerance.
> 
> All pokeballs are is a VERY good looking double pressed pill with mediocre contents adaulterated with caff and K.
> 
> These mints are 1/3 of the size of those pokeballs. When I chew a mint it explodes with bearly any pressure pressed on the pill and explodes into powder no need for chewing an abundance of nasty fillers and caffeien. When I chewed 2 m&m pokies it tasted like way too much chalky filler and not enuf killa.
> 
> According to the ecstacsy data.org the pokies way 315 mg. That being said atleast 200 mg would have to be used as filler 80 mg probable mdma and the reminder of the weight caff/k. On other notes the mints weigh 155 mg and pack hella punch for such a small pill/wafer.
> 
> You californians are just jealous we have are own local presser and you guys get imports from DFW which is most likely imported from mexico.
> 
> You shouldn't trash talk/dicksize that your pills are better when you'v never had a chance to try one the these mints.
> 
> Ravenouseblonde(MOD) had the chance to try the yellow bowlingballs and she rated them mdxx high (top 10 of all time) which IMHO and many other friends we thought those were the worst mints that have ever circulated so that kinda shows you how good these things really are. and ravenous know good pills.
> 
> I've had amstrerdamn/holland imports which i thought were spectacular, but the mints blow em away and blow the pokieballs outa the water/universe. Pokies are no where near the "best pills in the world" not even in the top 5 in the U.S.A.  If you really knew what you were talkin about. Dont talk shit about pills you havn't tried. Ive tried 2 seperate pokeballs and was very diss-appointed how short they lasted and mellow they were.
> 
> Now back off and get back to eating your  hyped up adaulterated low/medium dosed pokieballs and ufc's. Just because a pill looks perfect and has a fancey press doesnt mean there the BEST. check out my BL gallery with all the mints and i wouldnt really consider then pills there more tiny tiny wafers like in the ol'days of ex.
> 
> Anybody else tried a mint and pokeball on seperate occasions?, lookin for some imput because im a veteran roller and I know good pills and those pokeballs felt equivelant to 70-75 mg of molly with caff.
> 
> (intended for rollingpeace & ocbudsmoker420 after a heated debate on pillreports



Could not agree any more cali. ant got shit on chi town mints


----------



## Northern Bomber

davearch07 said:


> Is "trading" still considered sourcing?8)
> The mints will never make it outa illinois. mayb i had the weaker pokeballs although evreyone claimed those blue M&ms were high dose and they were medium dose at best, felt equivelant to 75-80 mg of molly definatly better then anything else going around so cal but once youve tried one of these mints it kinda brings you back to the ol'days of ex when evreything was atleast 120mg plus mdma.
> 
> The weakest mint id say is equivelant to a point of molly. and the yellow bowlignballs ravenous got were prolly only a half of point of mda, but mda is more potent in weight therefor thats still a good dose altho i thought they were weaksauce



From my personal experance the poks are twice the size of a mint but half the punch im from the north and all day every day id take a mint over 1.5 pokies but then again is all in the batch u know


----------



## Northern Bomber

i roll balls said:


> those pills look great but the thing is with pokes in cali are theyre cheap and a nice clean roll even if medium dosed and since ive had my first one almost 2 years ago they have been if anything stronger the last few times..



just from the look of thos poks they look a bit chokie but they also look thick ive only got to try a cupple diffrent colored pokie balls they were ok n they tested legit but in the north we know our mints n i feel no reason to test them any more unless things change


----------



## Northern Bomber

foxyloxy55 said:


> I'm from the east coast and I've never had a pokeball or a mint, but if I got to choose one, I'd choose a mint. I like they way the look: small and simple. Old school. So many pills these days are just ridiculous in size and shape and they're usually fake. The mints look delicious.
> 
> I think it's funny though that people keep making the claim that pokeballs are everywhere. They're mostly in Cali, I've heard of them in Vegas, Texas, Arizona, and Florida, but they're not that common in most parts of the US. Regional just like the mints.



In my personal opinion out of any rolls out id take a chi-town mint over anything the smaller the better compared to a giant pile of pipe or some other garbage n they have yet to disappointed me


----------



## chi town mints

i've been fortunate enough to try both pokeballs and mints, there is really no debate. Mints>Pokeballs all day


----------



## thugthizzle

im goin against the grain, thirsty for yellow pokes


----------



## mintyfre$h

WELL IT appears that since the appearance of green dots (NOT BBs those were legit) and BLUE Y's were both weak as fuck and hella shitty there are some issues with the mint chain but all we can do here is be patient and wait and hopefully the summer is good. There has been a lot of molly around here but let me explain the green dots. They were clean and bitter but very weak. Around 40 mg per pill if i had to guess. 

Looking at these guys under a microscope, in comparison to a green BB i had laying around, there is clearly an uncharacteristically high proportion of inactive to crystal. Oh i might as well mention now that tis quite a beautiful sight, a mint in a microscope. The green BB and red A, so beautiful. You can tell that these are like 70% MDxx crystals and just enough flour or powdered something between and on the surface of crystals to keep the pill intact. 

but the blue Y's were actually better than the Green Dots and I was so dissatisfied with my first order of Blue Y's that i asked for anything but, and i was even further disappointed. I hope that there is just some good shit in the works to make up for this bullshit because all my friends were really pissed at me for giving them substandard (as far as mints go) party favors.


----------



## chi town mints

mintyfre$h said:


> WELL IT appears that since the appearance of green dots (NOT BBs those were legit) and BLUE Y's were both weak as fuck and hella shitty there are some issues with the mint chain but all we can do here is be patient and wait and hopefully the summer is good. There has been a lot of molly around here but let me explain the green dots. They were clean and bitter but very weak. Around 40 mg per pill if i had to guess.
> 
> Looking at these guys under a microscope, in comparison to a green BB i had laying around, there is clearly an uncharacteristically high proportion of inactive to crystal. Oh i might as well mention now that tis quite a beautiful sight, a mint in a microscope. The green BB and red A, so beautiful. You can tell that these are like 70% MDxx crystals and just enough flour or powdered something between and on the surface of crystals to keep the pill intact.
> 
> but the blue Y's were actually better than the Green Dots and I was so dissatisfied with my first order of Blue Y's that i asked for anything but, and i was even further disappointed. I hope that there is just some good shit in the works to make up for this bullshit because all my friends were really pissed at me for giving them substandard (as far as mints go) party favors.



imo, the blue ys were great. they were just really mellow, but still super clean. my friends and i noticed mild hallucinations on the comedown, so maybe a hint of mda, but nothing too crazy. maybe thats why your friends were upset, i mean these are still awesome tabs. they were just a very different roll as opposed to the pink a's


----------



## zakkula

i loved the blue Y's, not as good as some others ive tried but still a very decent pill. im still holdin onto the last of my pink a's until i see some better new mints for sure!


----------



## 5hourenergy

^Agree. I think the Ys are good but maybe better "stacking" or redosing pills. That's how I took them (after a pink A) and it was fantastic. 

Also, the Ys are perhaps weaker but still better than alot of other shit right now. Chicago is just so used to 10/10 pills that a "decent" pill seems shitty by comparison. Not to mention tolerance...

Be thankful. 

But fuck those dots.


----------



## zakkula

^exactly, i tooke the blue Y on top of a pink A so my experiences are obviously different than people who only took the blues, i never tried them solo. and yeah, i tried one of the green dots finally just to see and they were really weak, worst mint by far. i'm stickin with the pink a's now that ive found those


----------



## Bearlove

PLEASE avoid price discussion for more than one or two pills and do not show any picture that could incriminate yourself. 

IF anyone posts pictures of multiple pills / or discusses prices on more than a few pills you they will receive a warning.

Also please do not show photos of any other drugs.


----------



## zakkula

if i broke any rules or said somethin i shouldnt have, sorry... not sure who that last one was directed at.


----------



## Bearlove

zakkula said:


> if i broke any rules or said somethin i shouldnt have, sorry... not sure who that last one was directed at.



Oops Sorry,  My message wasn't directed at you or anyone else specifically - it was just a reminder to everyone that uses these boards.


----------



## zakkula

Bearlove said:


> Oops Sorry,  My message wasn't directed at you or anyone else specifically - it was just a reminder to everyone that uses these boards.



oh ok, i like to think that i abide by the rules, at least on the internet if anywhere


----------



## i roll balls

I would rather get a mint but poke is better then a pipe or most random beans on the streets these days


----------



## Bearlove

i roll balls said:


> I would rather get a mint but poke is better then a pipe or most random beans on the streets these days



That 'used' to be the case but since the 'pokeball' now has a copycat in circulation if your not testing then there just another random bean Im afraid.


----------



## brandonerr

Bearlove said:


> That 'used' to be the case but since the 'pokeball' now has a copycat in circulation if your not testing then there just another random bean Im afraid.



I believe the mints have a copycat going around too now, the dots. I thought these were significant too but now we're just random beans..


----------



## chitownbrown

Bearlove said:


> Surely its all about the amount of MDMA (only) in a pill - anything other than that can be added by the user as they need?
> 
> I dont care what the logo is if one has 90 mgs of MDMA and the other has more then I know what I would be buying - If I wanted a bit of ket, speed etc to go with the roll I would buy and take the amount I wanted.
> 
> Lots of people argue that x pill is more fun than y pill - you cant really argue on how "fun" something is though as everyone is different?



exactly.


----------



## waketheeffup

there was a big bust (9k pills) in the chicago area, i think the mint manufacturing is going to slow up at least for a few months. Been hearing about a lot of molly circulating again. It seems to go in trends, mints, then molly, then mints, then molly.

At least from my experience.

Sucks cause i have a few good mints laying around but i dont wanna keep eating them (i feel like if u eat the same roll, even if spaced out a month or two, its like a pill specific tolerance).

If i saved these for like 6 months, now THAT would be ideal, but i need a new stash as summer time is ROLLING up on us


----------



## Asyd420

find an event to go to theres a music festival goin on in the middle of illinois at the end of may. i'll be there for sure.


----------



## zakkula

exactly, chi is flooded with molly in this mint crisis. as long as u can get quality stuff there really isnt any difference. but thoe damn mints are just so tasty


----------



## stoneddave

brandonerr said:


> I believe the mints have a copycat going around too now, the dots. I thought these were significant too but now we're just random beans..



I am gonna have to agree on that one, either there is a serious shortage of precursors or somebody is trying to copy, and unlike the asterisks or equals or whatever, the dots would be an easy pill to copy...I mean the dots don't even look like mints, aside from the tiny size, the dot doesnt seem to have as sharp of edges as the other dots that have been pressed, its more of like a deep dent in the middle of the pill as opposed to a sharp edged hole like the dots usually are...I hope they are a copycat at least, the mint man has been on an amazing streak up until these pieces of shit came around, hasn't pressed a BS pill since those original red and green equals...hopefully this isn't a bad sign. Only time will tell.


----------



## snafu

Until I find the need to go to Chicago one day to nom a mint, I'll stick with pokeballs. Everyone says mints pack a bigger punch and I'm not denying that but pokes have made their way to both coasts and more than ten states to my knowledge, I've even heard of pokes south of the border in Tj. Where have mints gone? Chicago and surrounding areas, maybe parts of Wisconsin and Indiana and that's all. I know this thread may be more about effects rather than availability but pokeballs are quality beans that can easily be found in a much broader geographical range than mints. No offense to mint fans, I'm sure they're fire


----------



## Asyd420

thats because mints is a midwest thing and not a national. mints have made it to colorado and ohio from what i heard


----------



## waketheeffup

i personally would rather have *REALLY GOOD* molly than mints.

i mean, we buy the mints cause they're mdxx high, but GOOD molly is mdxx high and nothing but (if you get GOOD molly)


----------



## chi town mints

waketheeffup said:


> i personally would rather have *REALLY GOOD* molly than mints.
> 
> i mean, we buy the mints cause they're mdxx high, but GOOD molly is mdxx high and nothing but (if you get GOOD molly)



+1
Molly

Finally the drought is over, thank god.


----------



## WiscoRoller

just stumbled upon this... i am from Wisconsin and let me tell you we have had mints up here for a good few years now. that was my first roll and it set the bar high i only take mints these days everything else around here pretty much sucks but they def come up from Chi town. i went to Ultra Music Festival in Miami this last year and got to try pokie balls. i can honestly say that i don't think they have much on the mints in my opion. i had a few different types while i was there purple and white they were stamped with paw prints and ghosts i cant remember which stamp with which color though. They seem to take much longer to kick in than the mints do. i took one at about 9pm and didn't feel nothing after almost two hours and had to take another. after two i was feeling fantastic! but i have a low tolerance so normally one mint does the trick and then some causing the wigglely eyes and rolling for hours on end where the poke balls seemed to take longer to kick in i didn't get wigglely eyes  but after a few hours it was a swirly mass of sounds and motions. i guess they each have their own perks. i love the wigglely eyes  i guess since i had a blast on both and i paid the same amount for one mint as i did two pokes i cant complain. but i will always be a mint girl  just my thoughts and opinion.  Well, let the good times ROLL! PS MINT MAN I  YOU! KEEP THEM COMING! and everyone just take what you got and enjoy it!


----------



## qbjb24

Ive never taken either although I'm sure i would enjoy each the same. But it seems like ppl that have taken pokes are really fucking annoying about them. they act like theyre the end all be all of x and nothin will ever come close. pretty soon mints and pokes will be replaced by something else. 

So my vote goes to mints cuz im n the midwest and pokeball suckers get on my nerves.


----------



## Rolliepollieollie7

mints win, pokes are extinct. but since i cant have either, skullcandies ftw.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I have both pokes and mints in my stash. And I just don't know if ill ever even get around to the pokes, mints just blast them out the water imho.


----------



## SleepingTaper

I personally know of mints that made it to Tokyo, Germany & Israel.


----------



## chitownallday

Mints will always be better then the og pokeballs, their literally 1/3 the size and still better. I'd rather have a 90-100 mg pure pill with nothing else in it besides mdma/mda then a pokeball with fillers and shit in it. Mints win, pokes are extinct now


----------



## snafu

R.I.P pokeballs


----------



## 5hourenergy

Thizz_Machine_138 said:


> R.I.P pokeballs



I'm a mint guy but that is a shame. My condolences.


----------



## DownInTheMo

I know this is a dead thread and all, and kind of pointless since the poke balls have gone extinct, but I figured I'd chime in as I've tried both on numerous occasions.

Out of the Pokeballs, I'd say my favorite was the pink dragonfly. To those who had them, they know what I'm talking about here, you could bite into it and see the molly shards within it. That was in the Summer of '08. They were bomb, and it only took 1 to put me on the level. I also tried the blue batmans and blue m&m's that same year, but the pink dragonflies were definitely my favorite.

On the mints, it's difficult to really choose a favorite because there's been so many good batches. That said, while I have had mints weaker than the dragonfly, I've also had mints that far exceeded them (the red (may have been pink, weird lighting at that event) A's in 09, for example).

All in all, I'd be happy with EITHER those dragonflies or the mints, but I do have to give the nod to the mints.


----------



## mintsRus420

Ive only got to try the white diamond pokeballs and they were pretty flame i had a awesome time on 2, but the mints are a little bit better i can get pretty fucked up just of one good mint


----------



## DownInTheMo

Also, since people questioned the mints (claiming RC's in them and such)...

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2405

That can put an end to those thoughts right off the bat.


----------

